# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] [CONCOURS] Le Calendrier du Pendant

## Diwydiant

Le froid qui s'installe, le prix des carburants qui gonfle, les blocages sur les routes, les rhumes qui commencent à pointer le bout de leurs nez encombrés, les jours qui raccourcissent.

Tout ça, c'est vraiment triste.

Mais nous, chez CanardPC, nous avons décidé de prendre le plus grand soin de vous et de tenter de vous rendre ce mois de Décembre le plus chaleureux possible. Au début, on a pensé vous envoyer Kahn, avec ses charentaises fourrées et son peignoir en mohair, pour vous lire des histoires au pieds de la cheminée crépitante, mais on a rapidement trouvé mieux.

Quoi de meilleur pour réchauffer vos petits coeurs que de vous offrir la possibilité de participer au "Calendrier du Pendant", une création _made in CPC_ ?

Le principe est simplissime : les 24 premiers Canards à s'inscrire se verront attribuer, aléatoirement, un chiffre entre 1 et 24.

Chaque jour, on dévoile la case (et le lot) correspondant.

Mais, car s'il n'y avait pas de "mais" on ne serait pas vraiment chez CPC, le Canard du jour pourra lancer un dé virtuel. Et, selon le résultat obtenu, différentes actions ou possibilités lui seront offertes.

Les lots mis en jeux, quant à eux, couvrent une vaste gamme, allant du magnifique gain au truc vraiment naze. Mais ça aussi, ça fait partie de la magie de Noël...

Alors n'attendez plus, et en avant pour le Calendrier du Pendant !


---------------------------------------------------


Les Canards inscrits pour le moment sont :

bambibreizh frankymikeyZergertrexFladRuvonBiscuitkzhznokissBobbinShotMasterTellureperverpeperePancho VillaSNOC XUA TROMJimmer FredetteCedski Roland FlureHarabanPraetorAMDSMarmottasArnold le jouffluDangerMoSao



------------------------------



*Ohohoooooooh.... 

Nous sommes le 1er du mois de Décembre, et la joie, la bonté, la générosité commencent à se faire de plus en plus présentes en chacun de nous... 


Sauf qu'ici, nous sommes chez CPC, et que la bonté, on s'en moque joyeusement !



Place donc au :*





*Le principe est plutot simple : 

Le Canard du Jour a un choix à faire.*
*Option Une** : il garde sa case et ne fait rien. Il recevra donc le cadeau situé sous son numéro, et disparaît de la grille, la case restant ouverte.
*

*Option Deux** : il prend le risque de subir un lancé de dé effectué par nos soins.
Selon le résultat du lancer (screen de notre part à l'appui, on est fourbes et machiavéliques, mais pas tricheurs), une action spécifique aura alors lieu.

Déplacements des cases, échange de son emplacement, nous en avons pour tous les goûts.

Une fois le changement effectué, son tour s'arrête.


Le 24, tous les Canards n'ayant pas pris leurs lots  sauront quels cadeaux ils ont ainsi obtenu. Rien n'est joué à l'avance, rien n'est figé, tout peut basculer au dernier moment.

Une seule chose est sûre : le 24 est, et restera, la case du Winner Winner Chicken Dinner.


Oh, et avis à ceux qui n'ont pas eu la """chance""" de participer à ce concours : vous pouver parier jusqu'au 15 sur le Canard qui terminera sur la case numéro 24. Celui avec la bonne réponse gagnera un petit quelque chose également   :wink:*


*Let's get ready toooooooooooooooooo ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuumble !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



-----------------------------------

L'*ordre de passage* quotidien : 





Et le *placement mis à jours* des différents participants sur le *DarkCalendar* :

----------


## bambibreizh

Ho ho ho !!
Je m'inscris !
Si c'est bien ici que l'on s'inscrit, sinon j'ai louper un truc ;p

----------


## Franky Mikey

J'ai rien compris mais j'en suis, il faut signer où ?

----------


## Zerger

On s'inscrit où? Ca m'intéresse  ::):

----------


## trex

! J'en suis ! Mais où ?

----------


## bambibreizh

sur cpc gifts, y'a des "[AVENT]" ou "L'avent" ou "Event"... sur les 25 jours...
Du coup, j'imagine que c'est là-bas qu'il faudrait aller ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

> sur cpc gifts, y'a des "[AVENT]" ou "L'avent" ou "Event"... sur les 25 jours...
> Du coup, j'imagine que c'est là-bas qu'il faudrait aller ?


Non, sur CPC Gifts c'est autre chose et complètement indépendant.

Mais ça ne veut pas dire qu'il ne faut pas y aller. Au contraire.  ::ninja::

----------


## bambibreizh

> Non, sur CPC Gifts c'est autre chose et complètement indépendant.
> 
> Mais ça ne veut pas dire qu'il ne faut pas y aller. Au contraire.



On nous tend des pièges partout ! ;p

----------


## Flad

Bonjour.
Je m'inscris !
Et pour une fois c'est pas en faux !

----------


## Diwydiant

Alors, nous avons, pour le moment :

bambibreizh frankymikeyZergertrexFlad

Les inscriptions se font ici-même, et je tiendrai la liste à jour. 
Dès le 1er Décembre, toujours sur ce topic, nous contacterons le Canard du jour et lui offrirons un ... choix à faire  ::trollface::

----------


## Ruvon

::o: 

Je m'inscris aussi !

----------


## Diwydiant

Hohohooooo-k

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Bonjour.
> Je m'inscris !
> Et pour une fois c'est pas en faux !


S'inscrire en flad c'est pas vraiment mieux.  :tired:

----------


## Ruvon

> Non, sur CPC Gifts c'est autre chose et complètement indépendant.
> 
> Mais ça ne veut pas dire qu'il ne faut pas y aller. Au contraire.





> On nous tend des pièges partout ! ;p


Allez, viens. Rejoins nous. Regarde tout ce qu'on peut faire. Allez, viens. On est bien. Viens.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

Vu les 2 qui essaient de l’appâter, je serai surpris qu'il nous rejoigne  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Uhm, d'accord je m'inscris  ::ninja::

----------


## znokiss

Azy, j'en suis.

----------


## Flad

> Uhm, d'accord je m'inscris


 ::lol:: 



> Azy, j'en suis.


 ::wub:: 

p.s : non l'ordre des smiley est bien le bon.

----------


## Bobbin

Je m'inscris !

Même si je préfère les concours qui exigent des créations artistiques  :Cigare:

----------


## ShotMaster

J'en suis z'aussi.

----------


## Tellure

I'm in !
Je m'inscris.

----------


## perverpepere

Mon pseudo est à votre disposition.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Allez, ça m'intrigue beaucoup, j'en suis.

----------


## Diwydiant

Nous avons déjà atteint les 9 inscrits   ::o:  

Et l'avantage avec ce concours, c'est que tout le monde sera gagnant...  ::lol:: 

Enfin, si on peut dire    ::P:   ::P:   ::P: 


Edit :
Ah bah non, 13 inscrits, en fait   ::o:

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

Je m'inscris (et j'ai faim)

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

Op je m'inscris.

----------


## perverpepere

Je précise que si les cadeaux sont trop pourris ils peuvent être reversé gratuitement à l'association NOVA.

----------


## Flad

_"Sauvons nova du ban"_
On
Compte
Sur

euh ben personne en fait, désolé  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Je m'inscris !
> 
> Même si j'ai une préférence pour les concours qui exigent des prestations artistiques.


Pas forcément de l'artistique, mais dans le principe je préfère les concours où ce n'est pas "premier arrivé, premier servi".

Pensée à ceux qui bossent et qui verront ce topic ce soir en rentrant du boulot, quand il sera déjà beaucoup trop tard.

----------


## Flad

> Pas forcément de l'artistique, mais dans le principe je préfère les concours où ce n'est pas "premier arrivé, premier servi".
> 
> Pensée à ceux qui bossent et qui verront ce topic ce soir en rentrant du boulot, quand il sera déjà beaucoup trop tard.


 :haha:  les gueules d'endives !
 ::P:

----------


## Bobbin

> Pas forcément de l'artistique, mais dans le principe je préfère les concours où ce n'est pas "premier arrivé, premier servi".
> 
> Pensée à ceux qui bossent et qui verront ce topic ce soir en rentrant du boulot, quand il sera déjà beaucoup trop tard.


Yes voilà. C'est ce que je voulais dire.

Mais à la réflexion, la réussite au mérite c'est peut-être l'extension d'un modèle de pensée consumériste et ultralibéral.

Si quelqu'un est fainéant après tout qu'est-ce qu'il y peut ? C'est la somme de pas mal de facteurs liés à son environnement, son enfance ou sa génétique. Il n'est pas responsable de sa situation et il "mérite" tout autant de gagner le million d'euros de la case du 23 décembre du calendrier de l'avant CPC que quelqu'un qui aura grandi dans un environnement propice à la création d'entreprise.

Moi-même je pourrais créer moins d'entreprises, je suis juste accro à la paperasse et aux michoko qu'ils distribuent à l'accueil du tribunal de commerce.

----------


## Ruvon

> Yes voilà. C'est ce que je voulais dire.
> 
> Mais à la réflexion, la réussite au mérite c'est peut-être l'extension d'un modèle de pensée consumériste et ultralibéral.
> 
> Si quelqu'un est fainéant après tout qu'est-ce qu'il y peut ? C'est la somme de pas mal de facteurs liés à son environnement, son enfance ou sa génétique. Il n'est pas responsable de sa situation et il "mérite" tout autant de gagner le million d'euros de la case du 23 décembre du calendrier de l'avant CPC que quelqu'un qui aura grandi dans un environnement propice à la création d'entreprise.
> 
> Moi-même je pourrais créer moins d'entreprises, je suis juste accro à la paperasse et aux michoko qu'ils distribuent à l'accueil du Centre de Formalités des Entreprises.


_Il tente la fusion entre Daedaal et ce qu'il reste du Parti Socialiste Français, ça tourne mal._

----------


## Anonyme210226

_Ivre, il essaie un de ses sketches sur un topic._

----------


## Cedski

Je m'inscrit, ça a l'air rigolo !

----------


## perverpepere

> Pensée à ceux qui bossent et qui verront ce topic ce soir en rentrant du boulot,


Quel est cette étrange espèce qui vient sur CPC en dehors des heures de travail rémunérées ?
Quelle est leur vie, quels sont leurs hobbies, pourquoi n'ont ils pas d'amis ?

----------


## Roland Flure

J'ai peur de l'humiliation que je devrai potentiellement m'infliger, mais j'aime le côté mystérieux et aléatoire de la sentence. Ma curiosité me perdra. Pour une fois, je participe  :Cigare:

----------


## Haraban

Je ne sais pas du tout en quoi sa consiste ni l'implication nécessaire en dehors du lancé de dès virtuel, mais je m'inscris si c'est encore possible ^^.

----------


## Flad

> Je ne sais pas du tout en quoi sa consiste ni l'implication nécessaire en dehors du lancé de dès virtuel, mais je m'inscris si c'est encore possible ^^.


Henri Dès n'approuve pas.

----------


## Praetor

I'm in s'il reste de la place  ::):

----------


## AMDS

Hello, je m'inscris zaussi !

----------


## Marmottas

J'ai pas tout compris... Du coup, je m'inscris...  ::P:

----------


## Ruvon

> Henri Dès n'approuve pas.


Depuis qu'il est devenu Henri Dès Metal, il est plus souple  ::ninja::

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Je relance de 1, et je m'inscris!

----------


## DangerMo

J'ai peur.
Je m'inscris.

----------


## Sao

Yes, je m'inscris !

----------


## Diwydiant

Nous avons donc nos 24 candidats !

 ::lol:: 

Sincèrement, je ne pensais pas que les inscriptions soient bouclées aussi rapidement    ::o: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Dans l'après-midi, nous annoncerons l'ordre de tirage au sort des différents lots   ::):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Et fuck  :Facepalm: 




> Pensée à ceux qui bossent et qui verront ce topic ce soir en rentrant du boulot, quand il sera déjà beaucoup trop tard.


Et ceux qui se connectent sur leur pause du midi soit 10 minutes trop tard ? 25ème sur ce concours, c'est un peu la 4ème place du podium : t'y étais presque, sois plus rapide la prochaine fois  ::P:

----------


## Dirian

Mince... trop tard  ::'(: 

Je pensais partir mais en fait je vais rester juste pour voir qui va gagner un pull moche ::ninja::

----------


## Sao

Wouhou !  ::lol::

----------


## Jimmer Fredette



----------


## Diwydiant

Je comprends tout à fait que ce genre de concours, du style "premier arrivé, premier servi" puisse être un peu décevant pour les Canards n'ayant pas eu le temps de s'inscrire  :Emo: 

Nous avons essayé, cette année, de répandre de la "joie" et du "bonheur" de façon à ce qu'un maximum de personnes soient récompensées.

Mais il est malheureusement impossible de remercier tous les membres qui font vivre ce forum, et ça, c'est bien dommage  :Emo:

----------


## perverpepere

Je propose à chaque participant ayant eu la chance de s'inscrire à temps de choisir un canard qui se sent lesé et de lui faire un cadeau équivalent à celui qu'il recevra.

Par exemple si je recois un pull moche j'offre un pull moche à Dirian.

----------


## madgic

Trop tard  ::'(:

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

> Je propose à chaque participant ayant eu la chance de s'inscrire à temps de choisir un canard qui se sent lesé et de lui faire un cadeau équivalent à celui qu'il recevra.
> 
> Par exemple si je recois un pull moche j'offre un pull moche à Dirian.


Je m'engage à revendre tout cadeau naze que je pourrais recevoir dans la section appropriée du forum, à prix canard bien entendu.

----------


## Marmottas

Moi, j'ai toujours pas compris si on doit préparer des lots de notre côté (J'ai déjà des idées le cas échéant... Et je peux reprendre l'idée du pervers sinon...)

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

Si vous voulez il reste le Secret Santa de CPC : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...devient-un-SS-!

----------


## Dirian

> Je propose à chaque participant ayant eu la chance de s'inscrire à temps de choisir un canard qui se sent lesé et de lui faire un cadeau équivalent à celui qu'il recevra.
> Par exemple si je recois un pull moche j'offre un pull moche à Dirian.


Taille XL s'il te plait, merci  :^_^:   :;): 

(j'en demande pas tant hein, c'est juste que je suis francais, faut bien que je rale, non ?  ::P:  )

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

> les gueules d'endives !


 ::wub::

----------


## Anonyme2016

:Emo:

----------


## Diwydiant

Voici donc le très attendu *Calendrier du Pendant* :





Rendez-vous le *1er Décembre* pour savoir ce qui attend *Cedski*  ::trollface::

----------


## Roland Flure

Grosse pression sur Arnold qui s'est pris le 24 quand même.

----------


## Diwydiant



----------


## perverpepere

Ouf je passe l'examen un jour de semaine j'aurais pas à revenir en dehors des heures travaillées.

----------


## Diwydiant

Reste vigilant, on ne sait jamais  :;):

----------


## Flad

> Et fuck 
> 
> 
> 
> Et ceux qui se connectent sur leur pause du midi soit 10 minutes trop tard ? 25ème sur ce concours, c'est un peu la 4ème place du podium : t'y étais presque, sois plus rapide la prochaine fois


 :haha:  On dirait moi au kljv l'an dernier  :Emo:

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> Grosse pression sur Arnold qui s'est pris le 24 quand même.


Au contraire, le prestige  :Cigare:  (et j'aurais pas la gueule de bois du 25  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Ruvon

> Je propose à chaque participant ayant eu la chance de s'inscrire à temps de choisir un canard qui se sent lesé et de lui faire un cadeau équivalent à celui qu'il recevra.
> 
> Par exemple si je recois un pull moche j'offre un pull moche à Dirian.


Bonne idée mais je rajoute une condition : que celui qui reçoit ton pull moche offre un pull moche à un autre canard, et ainsi de suite jusqu'à ce que tout le forum soit servi, pour contrer le principe du premier arrivé premier servi.

On sera la Horde du Contre-Avent et notre uniforme sera le pull moche.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Très joli calendrier !  ::o:

----------


## Zerger

Si on gagne un jeu pourri, y'a obligation de le finir?  ::P:

----------


## Diwydiant

> Si on gagne un jeu pourri, y'a obligation de le finir?


Avec capture d'écran à l'appui, sinon ça sera instan-Ban  :B):

----------


## perverpepere

Je prépare mon multi.

----------


## znokiss

Tchiiip tchiip.



 :Emo:

----------


## bambibreizh

Fichtre !!
Le calendrier est sous forme d'image qui est bloqué par le proxy du bureau...
Je vais devoir attendre ce soir pour voir mon jour !

Je m'engage a fournir tout jeu gagné (généralement mon pc vieux de 11 ans, sous Linux, n'est pas taillé pour supporter beaucoup de jeux ;p)

----------


## Diwydiant

> Tchiiip tchiip.
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/11/29/490...a2f2eb3d74.jpg


Il est chou, hein ?  :Emo: 




> Fichtre !!
> Le calendrier est sous forme d'image qui est bloqué par le proxy du bureau...
> Je vais devoir attendre ce soir pour voir mon jour !
> 
> Je m'engage a fournir tout jeu gagné (généralement mon pc vieux de 11 ans, sous Linux, n'est pas taillé pour supporter beaucoup de jeux ;p)


Ton tour arrivera normalement le 9 décembre   ::):  

Et qui a dit que c'était des jeux, à gagner ?

----------


## Flad

Comment se débarrasser de 24 soldner d'un coup, ils sont fort chez cpc !

----------


## Praetor

> Comment se débarrasser de 24 soldner d'un coup, ils sont fort chez cpc !


J’ai pensé à la même chose  ::lol:: 
Avec obligation de le finir  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

> Et qui a dit que c'était des jeux, à gagner ?


Kalash qui débarque chez toi pour te pêter un tibia !!!  ::wub::

----------


## Diwydiant

Kahn avec sa tronçonneuse   :Bave:

----------


## Sao

Mais qu'il est beau ce calendar !  :Mellow2: 

J'espère que l'un des cadeaux est un poster de ce magnifique ouvrage plastifié à la main.

----------


## Marmottas

Putain le 2 !
Cela va finir vite... (c'est peut-être mieux ainsi)
Et soudain, j'ai peur...

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

> Kahn avec sa tronçonneuse


Je prend !  ::lol:: 
(j'ai 3 lignes d'abricotier à tomber chez un ami  ::trollface:: )

----------


## Flad

Excellent ce tirage au sort, ne serait-ce que pour le shot 7  ::P: 

Et mon pingouin du 20, c'est tellement moi  :Mellow2:

----------


## Diwydiant

> Et mon pingouin du 20, c'est tellement moi


Profites-en bien, alors  ::trollface::

----------


## Sao

Le numéro 14 avec la farandole de bonhommes pain d'épices avec marqué par dessus perverpepere, c'est parfait.  :^_^:

----------


## bambibreizh

> Ton tour arrivera normalement le 9 décembre


Merci pour l'info, je me note le rendez-vous !




> Et qui a dit que c'était des jeux, à gagner ?


J'annonçais juste dans l'éventualité où !
Si effectivement c'est Khan qui débarque, je lui file un clef de 12 pour qu'il m'aide à réparer mon ER-5 ;p

----------


## Flad

> Profites-en bien, alors


Me prenez pas mon pingouin  :Emo: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## DangerMo

Très fier de mon nouvel avatar  :;): 

Me faites marrer avec vos histoires de pulls moches et de jeux à terminer.
Ca va être _chlamydia_ et pains dans la gueule cette année le calendrier.
Engagez-vous qu'y disaient.

----------


## Mr Ianou

C'est pas mignon tout ça en attendant que 



Comme ça c'est fait.
Mais j'espère qu'il ne va rien se passer de grave avec ce concours on peux avoir des surprises dis donc.

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

:fear:

----------


## Ruvon

> Comme ça c'est fait.
> Mais j'espère qu'il ne va rien se passer de grave avec ce concours on peux avoir des surprises dis donc.


On peut gagner un ban ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Diwydiant

Entre 1 et 24 jours de zonzon  ::o:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Ou mois même pour les plus fort.

Je suis sur que ce sera mieux qu'une boite collector de Fallout 76 que Bethesda n'a pas eut la bonté de nous envoyer.

Izual se sert du sac pour la litière du chat aussi.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

En attendant parce que comme chaque année, il le mérite petit chant de Noël de y'a deux ans (ce serait dommage de pas faire découvrir ça à certain).

----------


## Mr Ianou

Ils sont mignons tout ces canards inscrits mais si seulement ils savaient :

----------


## Franky Mikey

> On peut gagner un ban ?


Bien sûr ! À utiliser sur Flad la personne de ton choix.  ::ninja::

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

La vraie question restant : Aura-t-on compris les règles avant Noël ?

----------


## Flad

> La vraie question restant : Aura-t-on compris les règles avant Noël ?


Je crois qu'elles sont pas encore validées  ::unsure::

----------


## Cedski

Ah du coup je commence... 

En plus j'ai piscine demain, c'est ballot. 

J'ai toujours pas compris le but du jeu, notez.  :^_^:

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

Et parmi les lots, le mug avec Flad déguisé en Père Noël, c'est le lot magnifique ou le vraiment naze ?

----------


## Praetor

> En attendant parce que comme chaque année, il le mérite petit chant de Noël de y'a deux ans (ce serait dommage de pas faire découvrir ça à certain).
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRgcPtiAKL4


Mais c'est génial  ::love:: 

Qui a fait ça?

----------


## Mr Ianou

Je retrouverai le nom du fameux gagnant qui a fini deuxième. Maintenant que les 24 participants sont là, les règles du concours vont bientôt tomber.

----------


## Diwydiant



----------


## Dirian

> Maintenant que les 24 participants sont là, les règles du concours vont bientôt tomber.


Pas de trop haut j’espère, faudrait pas qu'elles se fassent mal.

----------


## Diwydiant

Ce ne sont pas elles qui vont avoir mal   ::trollface::

----------


## Praetor

> Ce ne sont pas elles qui vont avoir mal


Moi qui te croyais gentil  :tired: 
Je me suis inscrit car je pensais que tu étais un type bien  :tired: 
C'est honteux Monsieur, honteux  :tired:

----------


## Diwydiant

Rassure-toi, tu ne regretteras pas ton inscription... 

Pas trop, en tout cas  ::trollface::

----------


## Dirian

Praetor, si tu as trop peur, laisse moi ta place  ::trollface::

----------


## Anonyme210226



----------


## Cedski



----------


## Roland Flure



----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Ou mois même pour les plus fort.
> 
> Je suis sur que ce sera mieux qu'une boite collector de Fallout 76 que Bethesda n'a pas eut la bonté de nous envoyer.
> 
> Izual se sert du sac pour la litière du chat aussi.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> En attendant parce que comme chaque année, il le mérite petit chant de Noël de y'a deux ans (ce serait dommage de pas faire découvrir ça à certain).
> ...


C'est mon chant de Noël préféré  :Mellow2:  Même ma femme adore  :^_^:

----------


## Mr Ianou

On est fin fou, j'ai hâte de vous voir vous étriper euh participer.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ça tombe à minuit ?  ::o:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Boum.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Vous êtes fou ou quoi ?!? Non ça tombera dans la matiné. Mais pour les couche-tard, je donne un indice :

Dans les calendriers de l'avent, c'est souvent la dernière cases la meilleur.

Mais va falloir prendre les paris sur les gagnants. Ça tombe bien ceux qui ne se sont pas inscrit vont peut être y gagner quelques chose. Mais chut, chut chut.

Tout vient à point à qui sait attendre.

----------


## Roland Flure

Plus il donne d'indices moins je comprends  :Vibre:

----------


## LaVaBo

> C'est mon chant de Noël préféré  Même ma femme adore


J'ai regardé, et je suis partagé.
Je n'arrive pas à décider si le pire, c'est le synthé, ou les propositions de vidéos de chansons sur des lapins en-dessus. Pas facile.

----------


## trex

En fait ils vont nous donner rendez vous à pantin dans les anciens locaux de CPC et ça sera du last man standing à la fight club  :Baffe:  ; et vous vous allez parier sur le dernier debout, le tout retransmis sur ogaming TV si j'en crois le CPC HS !
 ::ninja::

----------


## Jimmer Fredette



----------


## Diwydiant

*Ohohoooooooh.... 

Nous sommes le 1er du mois de Décembre, et la joie, la bonté, la générosité commencent à se faire de plus en plus présentes en chacun de nous... 


Sauf qu'ici, nous sommes chez CPC, et que la bonté, on s'en moque joyeusement !



Place donc au :*





*Le principe est plutot simple : 

Le Canard du Jour a un choix à faire.*
*Option Une** : il garde sa case et ne fait rien. Il recevra donc le cadeau situé sous son numéro, et disparaît de la grille, la case restant ouverte.
*

*Option Deux** : il prend le risque de subir un lancé de dé effectué par nos soins.
Selon le résultat du lancer (screen de notre part à l'appui, on est fourbes et machiavéliques, mais pas tricheurs), une action spécifique aura alors lieu.

Déplacements des cases, échange de son emplacement, nous en avons pour tous les goûts.

Une fois le changement effectué, son tour s'arrête.


Le 24, tous les Canards n'ayant pas pris leurs lots  sauront quels cadeaux ils ont ainsi obtenu. Rien n'est joué à l'avance, rien n'est figé, tout peut basculer au dernier moment.

Une seule chose est sûre : le 24 est, et restera, la case du Winner Winner Chicken Dinner.


Oh, et avis à ceux qui n'ont pas eu la """chance""" de participer à ce concours : vous pouver parier jusqu'au 15 sur le Canard qui terminera sur la case numéro 24. Celui avec la bonne réponse gagnera un petit quelque chose également   :wink:*


*Let's get ready toooooooooooooooooo ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuumble !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Signé : *Les Géants Verts*

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Vous avez jusqu'à minuit pour nous dire ce que vous souhaitez faire    :;):

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

Je suis déçu, pas d'épreuves humiliantes dans lesquelles il faut chanter "Jingle bells" déguisé en Mère Noël la tête à l'intérieur d'une dinde. 



A moins que ...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Vous avez jusqu'à minuit pour nous dire ce que vous souhaitez faire


Il se passe quoi à minuit si rien n'est décidé? Une action par défaut ?

----------


## Diwydiant

Si a minuit vous ne nous avez pas dit ce que vous souhaitez faire (prendre le cadeau ou lancer le dé et effectuer l'action correspondante), vous restez où vous êtes et passez votre tour.

On n'est pas totalement salauds  :;):

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

Minuit ce soir ou minuit de notre jour ?

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

Le jour même j'imagine, choisir aujourd'hui alors que ta case peut changer ça n'a pas de sens.

----------


## Flad

Combien de faces le dé ?
On peut voir la table des hasards avec les résultats associés ?
Si ruvon gagne on peut crier fumble ?!

----------


## Diwydiant

> Minuit ce soir ou minuit de notre jour ?





> Le jour même j'imagine, choisir aujourd'hui alors que ta case peut changer ça n'a pas de sens.


Jimmer a raison : vous aurez jusqu'à minuit de votre jour pour nous dire ce que vous allez faire.
L'ordre de passage est et restera celui-ci. 

Votre place sur la grille, par contre, risque de varier assez vite  ::trollface:: 




> Combien de faces le dé ?
> On peut voir la table des hasards avec les résultats associés ?
> Si ruvon gagne on peut crier fumble ?!


Nous allons lancer un dé à 10 faces, et nous annoncerons le résultat et donc l'action liée au fur et à mesure   :;):  

Et crier sur Ruvon n'apporte aucune bonus, sauf un soulagement de votre tension artérielle   ::P: 


Par contre, si, lorsque votre tour vient, vous pouviez nous dire ce que vous faites avant minuit, ça nous arrangerait un peu    ::P:

----------


## Franky Mikey

:Bave:  :Mellow2:

----------


## Anonyme210226

Question : que se passe-t-il si le 10, un canard se retrouve à échanger sa place avec le canard du 15 ? Celui qui était sur le 15 ne peut plus jouer, et celui qui était sur le 10 joue deux fois ?
C'est pas clair ! Scandale ! Je proteste ! Gilles et John, à la rescousse !

----------


## Zerger

Héhéhé Prêt à camper dans un buisson pendant 24 jours  :Cigare:

----------


## Anonyme210226

T'as tort, c'est pas une stratégie efficace au Battle Royale  ::trollface::

----------


## Flad

> Par contre, si, lorsque votre tour vient, vous pouviez nous dire ce que vous faites avant minuit, ça nous arrangerait un peu


23h59 ça passe large.

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

> Question : que se passe-t-il si le 10, un canard se retrouve à échanger sa place avec le canard du 15 ? Celui qui était sur le 15 ne peut plus jouer, et celui qui était sur le 10 joue deux fois ?
> C'est pas clair ! Scandale ! Je proteste ! Gilles et John, à la rescousse !


La grille révélée hier donne l'ordre de passage qui ne change pas. L'échange de case vaut juste pour la révélation des prix.

----------


## Diwydiant

> Question : que se passe-t-il si le 10, un canard se retrouve à échanger sa place avec le canard du 15 ? Celui qui était sur le 15 ne peut plus jouer, et celui qui était sur le 10 joue deux fois ?
> C'est pas clair ! Scandale ! Je proteste ! Gilles et John, à la rescousse !





> La grille révélée hier donne l'ordre de passage qui ne change pas. L'échange de case vaut juste pour la révélation des prix.


Encore une bonne réponse de Jimmer : si le canard du 10 change avec celui du 15, celui du 15 jouera quand même lorsque son jour viendra.    :;):

----------


## znokiss



----------


## Zerger

@Znokiss, Ce qui compte, c'est les valeurs.

----------


## Roland Flure

Pourquoi vous prenez tous "le canard du 15" dans vos exemples là ?  :tired:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Je vote pour Fladounet !!  ::lol:: 

Trop bien votre truc, c'est le jeu des boîtes en mieux  :;):

----------


## Diwydiant

> Je vote pour Fladounet !! 
> 
> Trop bien votre truc, c'est le jeu des boîtes en mieux


C'est ça : c'est un A Prendre Ou A Laisser / BattleRoyale  :Bave:

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

> https://i.pinimg.com/originals/4b/d2...0b7b4eb55c.gif


C'est simple, quand c'est ton tour, tu dis "je prends la case de Flad", ensuite tu remplis sa boîte à MP de dickpics emballées dans du papier cadeau de Noël.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Pourquoi vous prenez tous "le canard du 15" dans vos exemples là ?


Elle est trop mignonne ta case, pas comme mon flocon moisi.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Quand vous dites que la case du 24 cache le plus beau cadeau, ça veut dire que c'est de mieux en mieux plus on approche du 24 ou alors que le 24 c'est le bingo et que les autres lots sont cachés au hasard

----------


## Diwydiant

Je l'ai choisi avec amour, ton flocon  :Emo:

----------


## Marmottas

Bref, là, on attend la décision de Cedski donc...

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

> Je l'ai choisi avec amour, ton flocon


Alors si c'est fait avec amour ça va.

----------


## Flad

> Je vote pour Fladounet !! 
> 
> Trop bien votre truc, c'est le jeu des boîtes en mieux





> C'est ça : c'est un A Prendre Ou A Laisser / BattleRoyale


Ouais ben la dernière fois, tout le monde a voulu touché ma boite  ::|:

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

> Bref, là, on attend la décision de Cedski donc...


LE MILLION, LE MILLION, LE MILLION !! 


Je me trompe de jeu.

----------


## Diwydiant

Je l'ai choisi avec amour, ton flocon  :Emo:

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

J'ai fait bugguer Diwydiant  ::trollface::

----------


## Sao

Oui mais il l'a choisi avec amour, ton flocon.  :Emo:

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Question : que se passe-t-il si le 10, un canard se retrouve à échanger sa place avec le canard du 15 ? Celui qui était sur le 15 ne peut plus jouer, et celui qui était sur le 10 joue deux fois ?
> C'est pas clair ! Scandale ! Je proteste ! Gilles et John, à la rescousse !


Tu as le calendrier de l'avent qui désigne ton jour de tirage.
Et tu auras le Dark calendrier qui désignera votre place pour les lots.

----------


## Zerger

Le Dark Calendrier, rien que ca  ::o:

----------


## MoTorBreath

:Popcorn:

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

Sinon pour l'ordre des lots ? Mine de rien stratégiquement ça change pas mal de choses ?

----------


## Mr Ianou

Ben comme je le disais par indice et Diwy dans la news y'a une case à viser en effet pour le "chiken dinner". Faudra voir si chaque jour vous êtes assez tacticiens et fourbes à la fois. Et comme vous pouvez techniquement rester dans la game jusqu'àu 24. Après vous pouvez passer d'un bon cadeau sous votre case à un petit cadeau le 24 si vous décidez de rester. C'est le risque.
Mais comme on est moqueur on vous dira ce que vous avez manqué  ::):

----------


## Sao

> Sinon pour l'ordre des lots ? Mine de rien stratégiquement ça change pas mal de choses ?


C'est comme pour les tournois TF2 CPC, l'équipe gagnante était désignée aux dés !

----------


## trex

Y a un endroits où on peut voir le dark calendrier en temps réel ?

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

> Ben comme je le disais par indice et Diwy dans la news y'a une case à viser en effet pour le "chiken dinner". Faudra voir si chaque jour vous êtes assez tacticiens et fourbes à la fois. Et comme vous pouvez techniquement rester dans la game jusqu'àu 24. Après vous pouvez passer d'un bon cadeau sous votre case à un petit cadeau le 24 si vous décidez de rester. C'est le risque.
> Mais comme on est moqueur on vous dira ce que vous avez manqué


Ca répond pas vraiment à la question. Faut il essayer d'être le plus proche possible de la case 24 à la fin du jeu ou alors on peut tenter le coup en choisissant de le pas lancer le dé même si on est sur une case à petit chiffre ? 

Techniquement ce soir : 
- Dans le premier cas Cedski n'a aucun intérêt à choisir de voir ce qu'il y a sous sa case il ne peut pas avoir pire. 
- Dans le second il peut se dire que c'est risqué de tenter de tenir jusqu'au 24 en essayant de s'approcher de la case finale et espérer gagner un lot correct en jouant la sécurité.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Y a un endroits où on peut voir le dark calendrier en temps réel ?


Il sera remis à jour avec vos dark avathars. Diwy va pas tarder à le poster  ::): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ca répond pas vraiment à la question. Faut il essayer d'être le plus proche possible de la case 24 à la fin du jeu ou alors on peut tenter le coup en choisissant de le pas lancer le dé même si on est sur une case à petit chiffre ? 
> 
> Techniquement ce soir : 
> - Dans le premier cas Cedski n'a aucun intérêt à choisir de voir ce qu'il y a sous sa case il ne peut pas avoir pire. 
> - Dans le second il peut se dire que c'est risqué de tenter de tenir jusqu'au 24 en essayant de s'approcher de la case finale et espérer gagner un lot correct en jouant la sécurité.


Le meilleur lot est sur le 24 (ça c'est ce que vous savez seulement pour le moment) après c'est dispatché au hasard.
Les autres cases ont été faite au hasard ça peut être le 2eme meilleur lot comme le plus nul.
Par contre si vous accepté le coup de dé vous pouvez potentiellement bouger vers le 24. Et comme il est possible d'avoir techniquement 24 coup de dé rien n'est joué jusqu'a la fin.
Mais peut etre que vous loupez un bon lots pour un mauvais.
Ou bien le contraire.

----------


## Cedski

Ah me voilà... 

C'est bientot l'apéro, je pense attendre 2/3 bières pour me décider... 
23h59 l'heure max c'est ça ?  ::trollface:: 


Y a peut etre un challenge à tenter.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Ah ben je vais lancé le dé et te donner le résultat via ton message privé et je vous poste le dark calendrier. Je suis a toi bientôt.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ben il a pas dit s'il lançait ou pas.  ::unsure::

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

Moi à ta place je prends le lot  ::trollface::

----------


## AMDS

Pour ceux qui souhaitent parier sur le winner final, choisissez le bon Canard : moi !!!
Déjà, je commence sur la case numéro 13, c'est un signe ! 
Ensuite, j'ai déjà terminé dans les premiers de deux (très) anciens concours officiels canardPC !
Et si vous êtes adeptes de la numérologie, vous voyez bien que 13 * 2 -2 font 24, la case du Canard Chicken dinner !!

Voilà tout est dit ! Si vous ne votez pas pour moi, vous votez pour un looser !

Bonne soirée, rdv le 13

----------


## Mr Ianou

Je vous mets déjà le dark calendrier avec vos avatars qui vont donc se promener (ou pas chaque jour). On le mettra en 1er page dès que possible (petit problème hips... technique)



A nous deux en PM mon petit Scar euh Cedski.

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

On avait dit pas les photos perso.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Donc, on résume le coté gentil vous donne votre ordre d'appel et le Dark l'ordre de votre place pour le cadeau (en gros au top départ c'est Arnold le Joufflu mais quelque chose me dit que ça va pas durer).

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

Pourquoi moi c'est une grand mère ?  ::(:  :Cell:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Parce que ton avatar est un grand père.

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Y a un endroits où on peut voir le dark calendrier en temps réel ?


Il faut passer dans la dark timeline avec la skin dark du forum.

----------


## Sao

Hoputain ! Pas la trempeeeette !  ::love::

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Je vous mets déjà le dark calendrier avec vos avatars qui vont donc se promener (ou pas chaque jour). On le mettra en 1er page dès que possible (petit problème hips... technique)
> 
> https://uc625aa0dd7aebff1a7a174ab4e2...60&size_mode=3
> 
> A nous deux en PM mon petit Scar euh Cedski.


Je suis Henry Fonda !  ::love::

----------


## Flad

Dark Pingou  ::O: 
Vous.
Pouvez.
Trembler.

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

Haha Bobbin, je sais pas pourquoi ça lui va bien.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Content que ça vous plaise.

Les paris sont ouvert pour le grand gagnant.

J'attends toujours la décision de Cedski.

----------


## Roland Flure

Il est pas mal mon Freddy  :Cigare:

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

And in the darkness bind them  :Cigare: 
A genoux péons !!  :Cell:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Il va me faire le coup de 23h59 le bougre.

----------


## znokiss

Ahaha t'as vu ma gueule  :^_^:

----------


## Mr Ianou

C'est pas très sympa tout ça. Toujours pas de nouvelle.

----------


## DangerMo

> Je suis Henry Fonda !


DARK Henry Fonda 

Très content de mon avatar personnellement, beau boulot  :Prey:

----------


## Anonyme210226

En tout cas, on n'est pas près de comprendre les règles si les mecs ne jouent pas quand c'est leur tour.  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Ianou

C'est pas si compliqué , on flatte toujours votre intelligence chez CPC.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pour la ponctualité, on repassera par contre.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

"Soeur Anne, ma soeur Anne, ne vois-tu rien venir ? "

----------


## Cedski

Je relance le dé !

----------


## Marmottas

Pourquoi j'ai le chauve* moi ? On se connait ?
(*Et il a même pas de lunettes alors que moi...)

Sinon, je reviens d'ici 23 h 57 pour donner ma décision  ::P:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Ah ben je suis avec  Cedski et tout ce que je peux vous dire c'est qu'il a jeté le Dé.

Je te reprends juste après Marmottas.

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

> Je relance le dé !


 ::wub:: 
c'est tellement beau !

----------


## Mr Ianou

Il a fait un 9 : voila ce que fait le 9 :

* 9 : il peut savoir ce qu'il a en dessous et choisir d'ouvrir ou pas mais s'il ne veut pas il se retrouve dans les 1er numéro non ouvert.

Donc en gros il peut prendre le lot car il le connait et peut trouver ça chouette.
OU
Rester sur la case 1 (vu qu'il n 'y en a pas eut d'autre ouverte pour le moment ET vous dire ou pas ce qu'il y a en dessous (pour le moment seul lui seul le sais).

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Bon ben au pire en attendant la réponse. Je prend ton choix Marmottas, j'arrive dans ta PM.

----------


## trex

??? comprend pas trop "mais s'il ne veut pas il se retrouve dans les 1er numéro non ouvert".
Vu qu'il est sur la case 1 si il ouvre pas ben le premier numéro non ouvert sera toujours la case 1 ... donc il est condamné à resté sur la case 1, non ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ben oui mais rien ne nous dit que quelqu'un d'autre ne le fera pas bouger.  ::siffle::

----------


## Mr Ianou

> ??? comprend pas trop "mais s'il ne veut pas il se retrouve dans les 1er numéro non ouvert".
> Vu qu'il est sur la case 1 si il ouvre pas ben le premier numéro non ouvert sera toujours la case 1 ... donc il est condamné à resté sur la case 1, non ?


Ben oui c'est ça.
Comme personne à ouvert encore, il a fait le chiffre qui fait pas bouger grand chose (comme quoi on triche pas) C'est lui qui a pas de chance non plus, il y avait 9 autre numéro  ::): 

Et comme le souligne Frankymickey il reste encore 23 tirage d'ici la tout peut basculer.

Je peux vous dire déjà qu'avec Marmottas ça va bouger mais j'attends la réponse de Cedski. Si vers 14 heure toujours rien j'aviserai.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Oulalalalah un coup fourbe à été effectué par Marmottas.

Je vous résume la situation :

Le 1er décembre Cedski à donc accepté de lancer le dé plutôt que de prendre son cadeau. Il a fait un 9, ce qui entraîne de connaitre le cadeau sous la case où il se trouve.Libre à lui de communiquer sur le contenu. Qu'il accepte ou refuse cela n’entraîne pas de déplacement vu qu'aucune case n'était encore ouverte.

Par contre, ce dimanche 2 décembre, Marmottas choisi lui aussi de lancer le dé et fait un 7, ce qui entraîne le choix de changer sa place sur le dark calendar sur les cases impaires.Il a choisit la case N° 15, ce qui entraîne un déplacement de Roland Flure.

Le tableau est donc mis à jour. 

La case 24 s'éloigne pour certain et se rapproche pour d'autre.
Est ce que cela à été joué finement de la part de Marmottas ? Nous le seront pour lui le 24. Je note tout de même ce qu'il a perdu en refusant la case pour le voir pleurer (ou pas) plus tard.Nous sommes fourbe chez les géants verts.

Mais rien n'est jouer avant le 24 où tout les coups bas sont permis.Et il reste encore de nombreux effet sur le dé qui peuvent relancer la situation.

En tout cas Roland Flure pourra toujours se rattraper ou quitter la partie le 15 décembre. On verra si la vengeance est un plat qui se mange froid.

Dark calendrier à jour du 2 décembre

----------


## Roland Flure

Ah oui le fameux "canard numéro 15" s’est bien fait rouler comme prévu dans les exemples pris plus tôt. Bravo, bande de filous  :tired: 
Et en même temps, dans le dark calendar, Marmottas a quand même 

Spoiler Alert! 


Alain Soral

 pour avatar. Cette fourberie ne devrait pas me surprendre  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Ianou

Je dirais que Roland Flure vit un cauchemar pendant que le S.P.E.C.T.R.E de marmottas à joué son coup.

----------


## Diwydiant

Mise à jour de l'OP avec le DarkCalendar actualisé   :;):

----------


## Marmottas

> Par contre, ce dimanche 2 décembre, Marmottas choisi lui aussi de lancer le dé et fait un 7, ce qui entraîne le choix de changer sa place sur le dark calendar sur les cases impaires.Il a choisit la case N° 15, ce qui entraîne un déplacement de Roland Flure.


Rhooo l'enflure...

En même temps, j'y peux rien, le 15 c'est mon anniversaire alors...

----------


## Diwydiant

Au fait, n'hésitez pas à racoler à droite et à gauche pour tenter de recevoir quelques votes   :;): 

Pour l'instant, seul Flad a reçu le soutien de Rouxbarbe   :;):

----------


## Roland Flure

Les votes apportent un bonus ?

----------


## Diwydiant

Seulement un cadeau à un Canard n'ayant pas eu le temps de s'inscrire pour le Calendrier    :;):

----------


## Dirian

j’attends que le jeu est avancé un peu pour donner mon soutien a quelqu'un  ::ninja::

----------


## Haraban

Très bien, je pense avoir compris à peu près 75% des règles.
Perso j'ai un peu la trouille de Ruvon...

----------


## Flad

> Perso j'ai un peu la trouille de Ruvon...


Et il t'as fallu un jeu pour en arriver là ?

----------


## Diwydiant

Rien que lire son pseudo me fait frissonner... C'est dire...

----------


## Mr Ianou

Cedski est donc au courant de la case une mais choisi de rester pour la compétition. Vu qu'aucune case n'avait été découverte il reste sur sa case.

----------


## Cedski

... et j' ai le choix de dire ce qu'il y a sous ma case. 
Ca vous interesse ?

----------


## Flad

> ... et j' ai le choix de dire ce qu'il y a sous ma case. 
> Ca vous interesse ?


Oui donc ne le dit pas !
#sm

----------


## Diwydiant

:^_^:

----------


## Praetor

> Mise à jour de l'OP avec le DarkCalendar actualisé


Je ne le vois pas, c'est normal?

Et quand je fais répondre avec citation pour voir le lien et que je clique dessus ça me donne un message d'erreur.

C'est pareil avec Firefox et Edge.

----------


## trex

> ... et j' ai le choix de dire ce qu'il y a sous ma case. 
> Ca vous interesse ?


J'ai déjà deviné, c'était un gilet jaune sous ta case hein ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Diwydiant

> Je ne le vois pas, c'est normal?
> 
> Et quand je fais répondre avec citation pour voir le lien et que je clique dessus ça me donne un message d'erreur.
> 
> C'est pareil avec Firefox et Edge.


On a du avoir un bug : il est resté dans ma mémoire cache, mais n’apparaît pas sur mon smartphone, en effet.

Ça devrait être réglé dans l'OP et ci-dessous  :;):

----------


## Cedski

> Oui donc ne le dit pas !
> #sm


Evidemment....  ::trollface::

----------


## Praetor

> On a du avoir un bug : il est resté dans ma mémoire cache, mais n’apparaît pas sur mon smartphone, en effet.
> 
> Ça devrait être réglé dans l'OP et ci-dessous  
> 
> 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/12/02/630...21cf04aed4.jpg


Problème réglé, merci  ::):

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

C'est donc le tour de jimmer Fredette..

----------


## Diwydiant

Tout à fait, mon bon Snoc  ::):

----------


## Mr Ianou

Et notre bon Jimmer Fredette plutôt que de jouer à la poupée dans son coin a décider de jeter le dé.

Et c'est incroyable car le destin à décidé de sortir le 10 dès le 3 eme jour et donc avec le 10 nous avons :

10 : Le canard change de case avec un autre canard ET tous les canards sont au courant de ce qu'il y a sur la case quittée

Le bonus de la case 3 est :

1 sous-titre au choix pour le forum pour lui ou le canard de son choix.

Mais pour le coup comme c'est Jimmer Fredette qui tire les ficelles, il décide de renvoyer Arnold le Joufflu de son trône du 24 pour le renvoyer plus bas que les mines de la moria sur la case du 3.

Ils pourront au moins dire "J'y étais".

Et on change le tableau :



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Praetor sera donc le prochain.Qui sera sa cible ?

----------


## Diwydiant

::o: 

Mais quelle tension dans ce Calendrier  ::o:  

Je ne m'attendais pas à ça  :Emo: 

En tout cas, le DarkCalendar est mis à jour dans l'OP    :;):

----------


## bambibreizh

Quelle frustration de ne pas voir les images depuis le bureau...
Et mon jour qui approche... Je vais relire les règles tous les soirs avant de me coucher pour trouver une faille et gagner ! (ça se saurait si l'esprit Pierre de Coubertin donnait la victoire !)  ::ninja::

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

:tired: 
Le sous-titre, il ne sera JAMAIS modifié ?
On peut sous-titrer un membre de la rédac ?
Je pose la question pour un ami  ::siffle::

----------


## Bobbin

Je salue bien bas l'effort que vous mettez à rendre épiques des trucs qui nous sont complétement invisibles !

----------


## Franky Mikey

Quelle fourberie ! C'est 

Spoiler Alert! 


délicieusement

 scandaleux.  :Mellow2:  :Bave:

----------


## Ruvon

> Le sous-titre, il ne sera JAMAIS modifié ?
> On peut sous-titrer un membre de la rédac ?
> Je pose la question pour un ami


Les sous-titres peuvent être modifiés, notre ami Diwy en est l'exemple tout vert.

Pour la rédac, c'est une idée bien vicieuse, mais les rédacteurs de Canard PC sont-ils considérés comme des canards ?  ::ninja::

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

> Le sous-titre, il ne sera JAMAIS modifié ?
> On peut sous-titrer un membre de la rédac ?
> Je pose la question pour un ami


 :Bave:

----------


## Diwydiant

> Le sous-titre, il ne sera JAMAIS modifié ?
> On peut sous-titrer un membre de la rédac ?
> Je pose la question pour un ami


Alors là, bonne question  ::o:  
Je me renseignerai  :Bave:

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> Les sous-titres peuvent être modifiés, notre ami Diwy en est l'exemple tout vert.
> 
> Pour la rédac, c'est une idée bien vicieuse, mais les rédacteurs de Canard PC sont-ils considérés comme des canards ?


C'est justement parce qu'ils sont trop facilement modifiables que je veux m'assurer que celui que je donnerai soit le plus pérenne possible  ::trollface:: 
Enfin, non, mon ami bien sûr  ::siffle::

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

> C'est justement parce qu'ils sont trop facilement modifiables que je veux m'assurer que celui que je donnerai soit le plus pérenne possible 
> Enfin, non, mon ami bien sûr


Et allé encore un spin off de ce topic : le choix du sous titre de kahn lust d'un membre de la rédac.

----------


## CHbox

Alors non seulement je découvre que je rate un concours, mais en plus y'avait un sous-titre à gagner, ma tristesse est sans limite  ::'(:  J'aurais ma vengeance sur le prochain concours, je raflerais tout  :tired:

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

> Alors non seulement je découvre que je rate un concours, mais en plus y'avait un sous-titre à gagner, ma tristesse est sans limite  J'aurais ma vengeance sur le prochain concours, je raflerais tout


Proposition de sous titre : en retard

----------


## Mr Ianou

Tu peux toujours miser sur le gagnant y'a aussi des lots pour les bons parieurs. Mais vous avez jusqu'au 15 décembre.

----------


## CHbox

Faut que je lise ça ce soir alors, à moi les sousous !

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Quelle frustration de ne pas voir les images depuis le bureau...
> Et mon jour qui approche... Je vais relire les règles tous les soirs avant de me coucher pour trouver une faille et gagner ! (ça se saurait si l'esprit Pierre de Coubertin donnait la victoire !)


Tof peut être bloqué via proxy mais peut être pas dropbox, je pose un lien ici si ça peut aider ceux au boulot.

DarkCalendar du 3 décembre

----------


## CHbox

Je mise sur Znokiss ! Pour l'instant  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Ianou

C'est noté.

----------


## Flad

> Alors non seulement je découvre que je rate un concours, mais en plus y'avait un sous-titre à gagner, ma tristesse est sans limite  J'aurais ma vengeance sur le prochain concours, je raflerais tout


 :haha:

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Alors non seulement je découvre que je rate un concours, mais en plus y'avait un sous-titre à gagner, ma tristesse est sans limite  J'aurais ma vengeance sur le prochain concours, je raflerais tout


T'avances pas trop vite, tu pourrais gagner un sous-titre. Méfie-toi, tu pourrais être déçu.  ::trollface::

----------


## Diwydiant

> T'avances pas trop vite, tu pourrais gagner un sous-titre. Méfie-toi, tu pourrais être déçu.


*CHbox*
déçu




Ça ferait un drôle de sous-titre  ::huh::

----------


## CHbox

Pourquoi mon pseudo est bleu Windows 95 chez toi  :tired:  Faut mettre à jour ta bécane mon cher Diwy !

edit : Ah c'est pas un screenshot, je retourne bosser ça vaudra mieux  ::|:

----------


## Ruvon

> Alors non seulement je découvre que je rate un concours, mais en plus y'avait un sous-titre à gagner, ma tristesse est sans limite  J'aurais ma vengeance sur le prochain concours, je raflerais tout


Si je gagne ce pouvoir, je t'offre le sous-titre  ::): 

Mais c'est moi qui le choisit  ::ninja::

----------


## CHbox

Commence par te mettre un sous-titre qui fait moins clampin  :tired:  Maxi Best Of du Koh Lanta des Jeux Vidéos Saison 3, ça ça claque !

----------


## Rouxbarbe

"choisit" ? Ruvon ? T'es malade ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Commence par te mettre un sous-titre qui fait moins clampin  Maxi Best Of du Koh Lanta des Jeux Vidéos Saison 3, ça ça claque !


L'humilité du premier ça lui sied pourtant bien  ::P:

----------


## Flad

Ca va se terminer en "CHBox" sous titre "lol t ki ?"

----------


## Ruvon

> "choisit" ? Ruvon ? T'es malade ?


Oui  :tired: 




> L'humilité du premier ça lui sied pourtant bien


Marrant, je pensais justement à changer pour "Je suis une légende", à jamais le premier, survivance en territoire hostile...

Mais c'est peut-être un peu trop humble  ::ninja:: 




> Ca va se terminer en "CHBox" sous titre "lol t ki ?"


Spoile pas malheureux, tu vas lui gâcher le goût de la surprise  ::o:

----------


## CHbox

> Ca va se terminer en "CHBox" sous titre "lol t ki ?"


Mais plus personne ne sait qu'on ne sait pas qui je suis, ta blague tombe à l'eau comme tes résultats KLJV  ::trollface::

----------


## Olorin

Je vote pour Biscuitkzh, parce que je crois au pouvoir de la force obscure.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> survivance


Cette fois c'est sûr son compte a été piraté, modobell !  :Cell:

----------


## Memory

> Alors non seulement je découvre que je rate un concours, mais en plus y'avait un sous-titre à gagner, ma tristesse est sans limite


 idem. re  ::cry:: 
Je vote pour le majestueux PVPP ! Gaaaaz au 24  :Halmet:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Nous connaissons le résultat pour demain.

Je vous annonce un joyeux bordel. Oh Oh Oh !

----------


## Praetor

> Nous connaissons le résultat pour demain.
> 
> Je vous annonce un joyeux bordel. Oh Oh Oh !


 :Cigare:

----------


## Mr Ianou

J'adore quand un plan se déroule sans accro.

----------


## trex

> Nous connaissons le résultat pour demain.
> 
> Je vous annonce un joyeux bordel. Oh Oh Oh !


? On peut jouer son dé avant le jour attribué ?

----------


## Mr Ianou

Les résultats sont seulement le jour attribué. J'ai un peu décalé histoire d’être prêt dès le 4 décembre.

Une fois que le candidat du jour est pris en compte on passe au suivant mais j'affiche que le jour J. On a des vies nous aussi, on va pas vous courir après tout les jours  :;): 

Oh il est minuit passé !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Viser une seul cible pour Praetor, très peu pour lui, il a décidé de débarquer avec son attirail et de foutre le dawa dans le Darkcalendar. 
Et c'est avec un 4 qui permet de déplacer toutes les colonnes vers la droite (avec un petit "portal" pour ceux du bout) qu'il présente son nouveau tableau de chasse pour ce 4 décembre.
Gros changement en perceptive. 
C'est donc pour Roland Flure d’être actuellement sous la seul case (officiel) connu.Et pour Bobin d'hériter la case du 24.Mais je pense que ça va pas durer !
Et finalement Preator de tomber dans son propre piège et de se retrouver sur la 1er case.

Allez changement pour tout le monde donc.

Et voici le nouveau DarkCalendar, prochain changement pour le 5 décembre avec le jet de dé de Sao.

----------


## trex

O.O ! (au fait c'est bien 1D10 qu'on lance ?)

----------


## Zerger

Je suis donc à une case de la victoire  :Cigare:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Oui c'est bien 1D10

----------


## Roland Flure

> C'est donc pour Roland Flure d’être actuellement sous la seul case (officiel) connu.


On m'avait dit de pas perdre espoir !  :Mellow2:

----------


## Flad

Bordel de bordel !
Quand ma colonne avance, 
Moi je recule, 
Comment veux tu...
Que je loot le pull !

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

> Bordel de bordel !
> Quand ma colonne avance, 
> Moi je recule, 
> Comment veux tu...
> Que je loot le pull !


Si ça continue comme ça ta case va finir en novembre.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Praetor nous fait un coup d'échec à e^iπ dimensions, c'est un disciple de Donald Trump ?

----------


## perverpepere

> idem. re 
> Je vote pour le majestueux PVPP ! Gaaaaz au 24



T'inquiete j'ai un plan, je reste milieu de peloton jusqu'au dernier bout droit, ensuite je pose la Jacks attaque, ca passera ou y'aura du dégat.

----------


## znokiss

> Je mise sur Znokiss ! Pour l'instant


T'as raison, c'est un type bien.

----------


## Bobbin

> voici le nouveau DarkCalendar
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/12/04/de7...60cea0cce8.jpg


Du coup en gros je vais gagner sans rien avoir compris au concept ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Du coup en gros je vais gagner


Non.

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

> Du coup en gros je vais gagner sans rien avoir compris au concept ?


Je crois que le concept c'est "le premier qui comprend a perdu", mais ça doit pas être ça sinon ça voudrait dire que j'ai perdu.

----------


## Sao

Bon ben pour demain je crois que je vais lancer un dé dans mon coin pour savoir si je lance le dé ou pas ...  ::wacko::

----------


## Zerger

Non mais les gars, vous etes des joueurs ou pas?
Tu vois un dé, tu le lances, point.

----------


## Flad

> Non mais les gars, vous etes des joueurs ou pas?
> Tu vois un dé, tu le lances, point.


Sauf si t'es bien placé.

----------


## Roland Flure

> Non mais les gars, vous etes des joueurs ou pas?
> Tu vois un dé, tu le lances, point.


Toutafé.

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

> Sauf si t'es bien placé.


Pétochard...

----------


## Tellure

Ouais enfin "bien placé" le 4 décembre ça ne veut pas dire grand chose vu le bordel que c'est après seulement 4 jours  ::P:

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

> Sauf si t'es bien placé.




*Un candidat "bien placé"* circa décembre 2018.

----------


## AMDS

Dites les Canards Verts, j'ai une question sur le règlement :
Si par mégarde, j’atterris sur la case 24, et que j'y suis le 13. J'ai le droit de décider de prendre le cadeau correspondant ? Et dans ce cas là, je suis le winner ?

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

Je pense que c'est le bug exploit auquel les CM n'avaient pas pensé.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Tu les crois sur parole quand ils te disent que c'est le meilleur cadeau ?

----------


## perverpepere

> Je pense que c'est le bug exploit auquel les CM n'avaient pas pensé.


Si c'est le cas ils vont être vert en le découvrant.

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

Ou alors ils y ont pensé et nous manipulent depuis le début.  ::trollface:: 

Toutes les cases cachent un sous titre à donner au canard de son choix et ça va finir en guerre civile.

----------


## Praetor

> Ou alors ils y ont pensé et nous manipulent depuis le début. 
> 
> Toutes les cases cachent un sous titre à donner au canard de son choix et ça va finir en guerre civile.


La terrible "guerre des sous-titres" de 2018.

----------


## Zerger

Franchement, ce concours sent le sapin.

----------


## Haraban

Ah mince, j'étais pas brillant dans le placement mais là...

----------


## znokiss

Plus je lis ce topic, plus je...
euh..

----------


## madgic

Je suis pour la #teamfranky  :;):

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Dites les Canards Verts, j'ai une question sur le règlement :
> Si par mégarde, j’atterris sur la case 24, et que j'y suis le 13. J'ai le droit de décider de prendre le cadeau correspondant ? Et dans ce cas là, je suis le winner ?


Ben c'est un peu le but de choisir le cadeau ou de lancer le dé.Si tu as la chance le jour de ton choix d’être sous le 24 sur le Dark Calendar ben bravo, tu peux ouvrir oui.

Tu seras le winner de la case 24 (qui est en général un beau cadeau dans les fins de calendrier de l'avent).

A vous aussi d’être tactique. Si vous déplacer quelqu'un dont ça va être le tour faut éviter de bien le placer.

Je prends ton vote madgicsysteme .

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

> A vous aussi d’être tactique.


"Tu fais 5, bravo. Tout le monde échange sa place avec la case immédiatement à droite sauf ceux dont le pseudo comporte un nombre impair de lettres qui passent sur la case au dessus de la leur. Vous faites tour un tour sur vos chaises et on inverse le sens de rotation du calendrier. "

 :tired:

----------


## Franky Mikey

"C'est pourtant simple".

----------


## AMDS

> Ben c'est un peu le but de choisir le cadeau ou de lancer le dé.Si tu as la chance le jour de ton choix d’être sous le 24 sur le Dark Calendar ben bravo, tu peux ouvrir oui.
> 
> Tu seras le winner de la case 24 (qui est en général un beau cadeau dans les fins de calendrier de l'avent).
> 
> A vous aussi d’être tactique. Si vous déplacer quelqu'un dont ça va être le tour faut éviter de bien le placer.


Merci,
En ce moment, je comprends vite, mais faut qu'on m'explique longtemps  :Cigare:

----------


## Diwydiant

> "Tu fais 5, bravo. Tout le monde échange sa place avec la case immédiatement à droite sauf ceux dont le pseudo comporte un nombre impair de lettres qui passent sur la case au dessus de la leur. Vous faites tour un tour sur vos chaises et on inverse le sens de rotation du calendrier. "

----------


## znokiss

Une suggestion pour la case 11 : _devenez immédiatement modérateur et placez-vous sur la case de votre choix_. 

Et là, je me fous en 24 et je ferme ce topic. 
Et je bannis tout les participants, tiens, pour la forme.

----------


## Flad

> Une suggestion pour la case 11 : _devenez immédiatement modérateur et placez-vous sur la case de votre choix_. 
> 
> Et là, je me fous en 24 et je ferme ce topic. 
> Et je bannis tout les participants, tiens, pour la forme.


Même pas cap'  ::ninja::

----------


## Diwydiant

J'ai tout fait auprès de Ianou pour que je puisse faire ça, et il n'a rien voulu entendre  :Emo:

----------


## Flad

> J'ai tout fait auprès de Ianou pour que je puisse faire ça, et il n'a rien voulu entendre


Enferme le dans les toilettes avec une ceinture.  ::trollface::

----------


## Diwydiant

La ceinture me sert à... nous... on... bref  ::siffle::

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Une suggestion pour la case 11 : _devenez immédiatement modérateur et placez-vous sur la case de votre choix_. 
> 
> Et là, je me fous en 24 et je ferme ce topic. 
> Et je bannis tout les participants, tiens, pour la forme.


Je te modobelle tout de suite pour tentative de sédition. Ton compte est bon mon gaillard !

----------


## Cedski

Ah tiens j'ai gagné une place. 
A ce rythme je termine au 6 décembre à la fin du décompte.   ::P: 


Preator tu veux savoir ce qu'il y a derrière ta case ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Praetor

> Preator tu veux savoir ce qu'il y a derrière ta case ?


Oui  :Beer:  :tentativedecorruption:

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Enferme le dans les toilettes avec une ceinture.


Impossible. La porte s'ouvre de l'extérieur.

----------


## Sao



----------


## Diwydiant

Nous avons un joueur !  ::o:  

Voyons ensemble par MP ce que cela va donner   ::trollface::

----------


## znokiss

> Impossible. La porte s'ouvre de l'extérieur.


La porte où il y a marqué PIPI ou bien celle avec marqué CACA ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> "Tu fais 5, bravo. Tout le monde échange sa place avec la case immédiatement à droite sauf ceux dont le pseudo comporte un nombre impair de lettres qui passent sur la case au dessus de la leur. Vous faites tour un tour sur vos chaises et on inverse le sens de rotation du calendrier. "


Ont-il réellement un tas de règles pré-écrites et un effet pour chaque numéro du dé ? Les lots sont-il réellements définis ? 
Ou bien est-ce qu'ils improvisent au fur et à mesure en fonction des évènements et de la tête du client.. ?

J'avoue que j'hésite encore.

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

On sera fixé quand quelqu'un fera 17 avec son dé 10.

----------


## Croaker

Fallait pas leur dire, maintenant ils vont faire attention aux "tirages".

----------


## Ruvon

> Ont-il réellement un tas de règles pré-écrites et un effet pour chaque numéro du dé ? Les lots sont-il réellements définis ? 
> Ou bien est-ce qu'ils improvisent au fur et à mesure en fonction des évènements et de la tête du client.. ?
> 
> J'avoue que j'hésite encore.


Ils s'inspirent du Koh Lanta des Jeux Vidéo.

----------


## bambibreizh

Je vais m'acheter un cahier pour noter les résultats du dé et les conséquences...
5 jours que le jeu a commencé et autant de jour que je suis perdu  ::P:

----------


## znokiss

> et autant de jour que je suis perdu


Protip : http://perdu.com/

----------


## Diwydiant

> La porte où il y a marqué PIPI ou bien celle avec marqué CACA ?
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ont-il réellement un tas de règles pré-écrites et un effet pour chaque numéro du dé ? Les lots sont-il réellements définis ? 
> Ou bien est-ce qu'ils improvisent au fur et à mesure en fonction des évènements et de la tête du client.. ?
> 
> J'avoue que j'hésite encore.


Tu remets en doute nos compétences et notre intégrité ? Ca bouleverse mon petit coeur  :Emo:

----------


## perverpepere

> Je vais m'acheter un cahier pour noter les résultats du dé et les conséquences...
> 5 jours que le jeu a commencé et autant de jour que je suis perdu


Bloc note windows, chaque jour je copie/colle le post vert indiquant le tirage du dé. :malin:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Ils s'inspirent du Koh Lanta des Jeux Vidéo.


Tout est prévu  :Cigare:

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

> Bloc note windows, chaque jour je copie/colle le post vert indiquant le tirage du dé. :malin:


 ::o: 
C'est pas que con en fait...

----------


## Sao



----------


## Diwydiant

Le fourbe... Le sournois... Le renard des surfaces...

Sao n'a pas hésité une seule seconde avant de lancer le dé !

Et le destin lui a sourit : il a obtenu le numéro 8, ce qui lui confère la possibilité de rejoindre la case PAIRE de son choix  ::o: 

Ni une, ni deux, ni trois, ni quatre, il a jeté son dévolu sur la case numéro 18 !


Ce qui envoie _de facto_ Pancho Villa en arrière   ::o: 


Le saligaud !




Voici donc le DarkCalendar du 05 Décembre :

----------


## Zerger

Pourquoi il a pas choisi 24?

----------


## Croaker

Je vais pas prétendre avoir compris les règles, mais je crois qu'on ne peut ouvrir la boite qu'en début du tour. Après ça sert moins.
Du coup, aller sur la case 24 c'est comme enfiler un T shirt avec une cible dans le dos.

----------


## Marmottas

> On sera fixé quand quelqu'un fera 17 avec son dé 10.


Même pas : Règle 51 : XXX a fait 4 au tirage de dé : le dé a dorénavant 24 faces !

----------


## Ruvon

> Je vais pas prétendre avoir compris les règles, mais je crois qu'on ne peut ouvrir la boite qu'en début du tour. Après ça sert moins.
> Du coup, aller sur la case 24 c'est comme enfiler un T shirt avec une cible dans le dos.


Et comment il fait, celui qui est sur la case 24 à la fin alors qu'il a déjà joué son tour ? Ca s'ouvre pour ceux qui ont lancé le dé au lieu de prendre le cadeau, donc ça peut valoir le coup vers la fin mais c'est effectivement un peu tôt pour le tenter.

----------


## Croaker

> Et comment il fait, celui qui est sur la case 24 à la fin alors qu'il a déjà joué son tour ?


Il attend le 25 ?
C'est le seul moyen qu'ils ont trouvé pour que le jeu reste intéressant jusque là.

----------


## Sao

> Pourquoi il a pas choisi 24?


Parce que le 18 c'est mon anniv et que de toutes façons c'est n'imp ces règles  :^_^: 

Sinon vous voulez que je balance ce qu'il y avait sous la case ?
Ça finit par -ouille.

----------


## Haraban

Une ratatouille?

----------


## Sao

Non ! Paf tu vas en case 22,4.

----------


## Diwydiant

Mieux : 

Spoiler Alert! 


la chtouille

 !

----------


## Roland Flure

> Du coup, aller sur la case 24 c'est comme enfiler un T shirt avec une cible dans le dos.

----------


## Flad

1 paire de ouille ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

Sous-titre perso : casse-couille. Tu m'étonnes qu'il a reroll.  ::wacko::

----------


## Flad

Ou "moto qui rouille" et c'est pour Pvpp.

----------


## perverpepere

> Mieux : 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> la chtouille
> 
>  !


On peut avoir les modalité de transmission (c'est pour un ami).





> Ou "moto qui rouille" et c'est pour Pvpp.


Y'a que de l'alu et de l'inox sur la mienne. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Et un peu de plastique mais pas trop

 :tired:

----------


## Ruvon

Le poncho de Jacquouille ?

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Tu repars bredouille  :Emo:

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

> Tu repars brocouille


 :B):

----------


## Ruvon

> 


Ca se prononce pas broucouille ? Sur les internets magiques je vois les deux ortho mais c'est des sites de "fans", rien d'officiel ni de fiable. Mais à l'oreille j'ai le souvenir d'entendre broucouille.

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

Ça dépend si tu es du Nord ou du sud du bouchonnois.
mais wiki dis que j'ai bon 



> Néologisme amalgame de bredouille et de couille utilisé dans le patois du bouchonnois  (11 heures, ils sont toujours bredouilles ou plutôt brocouilles comme on dit dans le bouchonnois)

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

> Ca se prononce pas broucouille ? Sur les internets magiques je vois les deux ortho mais c'est des sites de "fans", rien d'officiel ni de fiable. Mais à l'oreille j'ai le souvenir d'entendre broucouille.


Ca dépénd, dans le Nord Bouchonnois près de Corville on dit Broucouille mais du coté de Pitibon sur Sauldre on dit Brocuille.

----------


## Ruvon

> Ça dépend si tu es du Nord ou du sud du bouchonnois.
> mais wiki dis que j'ai bon


Tain de proxy qui coupe les vidéos. Dès que je peux mettre l'oreille dessus je reviens.




> Ca dépénd, dans le Nord Bouchonnois près de Corville on dit Broucouille mais du coté de Pitibon sur Sauldre on dit Brocuille.


Merci, ça m'aide beaucoup  :tired:

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Le fourbe... Le sournois... Le renard des surfaces...
> 
> Sao n'a pas hésité une seule seconde avant de lancer le dé !
> 
> Et le destin lui a sourit : il a obtenu le numéro 8, ce qui lui confère la possibilité de rejoindre la case PAIRE de son choix 
> 
> Ni une, ni deux, ni trois, ni quatre, il a jeté son dévolu sur la case numéro 18 !
> 
> 
> ...


On avait pas dit que c'était Roland la victime expiatoire des jets de dés ? Qui a changé la règle ?  ::(:

----------


## Roland Flure

> On avait pas dit que c'était Roland la victime expiatoire des jets de dés ? Qui a changé la règle ?


Attends un peu que je m'auto-expie quand je les lancerai, tu seras pas déçu  :Cigare:

----------


## Sao

Bon personne n'a n'a trouvé le truc en -ouille mais le débat sur la prononciation de _brocouille_ était intéressant.  :Indeed:

----------


## Ruvon

> Bon personne n'a n'a trouvé le truc en -ouille mais le débat sur la prononciation de _brocouille_ était intéressant.






Moi j'entends broucouille à 1:50.

----------


## Cedski

> Ca se prononce pas broucouille ? Sur les internets magiques je vois les deux ortho mais c'est des sites de "fans", rien d'officiel ni de fiable. Mais à l'oreille j'ai le souvenir d'entendre broucouille.


Ca a toujours été Broucouille aussi pour moi aussi. 

Comme quoi on en apprend tous les jours, des pans entier de la culture française, dans le post le plus débile du moment.

----------


## Sao

> Moi j'entends broucouille à 1:50.




Je sais même pas pourquoi j'ai écrit brocouille plus haut, ça a toujours été brou et pas bro.
Faut croire que j'ai pas les yeux en face des couilles.

----------


## Croaker

Dites, les gars qui prononcent brocouille, comme vous lisez "Henry XVI" ?

----------


## Ruvon

> Faut croire que j'ai pas les yeux en face des couilles.


Je te le souhaite, sinon c'est que t'es très souple ou pas tout seul.

En cherchant, j'ai vu ça écrit brocouille sur plein de sites aussi, ça m'a mis le doute.

----------


## Diwydiant

> Je te le souhaite, sinon c'est que t'es très souple ou pas tout seul.


 :^_^:

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

Bon et le dé d'aujourd'hui ?

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

Ah parce que tu y crois encore à cette histoire de dé ?

----------


## Flad

C'est le jour de Ruvon-le-Zadiste, il a pris le dé en otage on est foutu.

----------


## Ruvon

Hein ? Quoi ? Qui me parle ?

J'vais faire le foufou, je lance Dédé et sans le gratter !

----------


## Jimmer Fredette



----------


## Diwydiant

Ohohooooooooooooooooooh.

Le 6 Décembre, jour de la SaintNicolas, et également jour de l'entrée en jeu du vainqueur de KLdJV  saison 1 !

La suite par MP   :;):

----------


## Ruvon

Faut changer de binocles mon bon Prof de Noël, j'ai dit que je lançais Dédé ! Enfin, celui-ci s'appelle en fait Indé, vu qu'il n'y en a qu'un au nombre non-euclidien de faces dans votre jeu, sans doute parce que 1D100 c'est déjà pris par Tchey.

----------


## Diwydiant

Je ne souhaite pas être pris dans un tumulte de reproches ou de non-respects des règles  :tired: 

Mais je confirme que tu as bien validé ton lancé de dé... Au grand malheur des autres candidats   ::o: 

En effet, Ruvon, connu sous les sobriquets de Démolisseur de Couzon, a.k.a. l'Atomiseur de stratégie, a.k.a. Dédé la Tambouille, a fait un 2 !

 ::o: 


C'est ouf, non ?


Et l'effet produit ? Eh bien tout le monde bouge d'un +1 !

Ainsi, le canard qui était sur la case 1 passe en case 2, le canard qui était sur la case  passe en case 3 etc etc !    ::o:   ::o:   ::o: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Voici donc le placement des Canards sur le DarkCalendar en ce jeudi 6 ! :

----------


## Roland Flure

Popopo ! Je reprends une case par jour c'est la folie  :Bave:

----------


## Ruvon

Et celui qui était sur la case 24, il tombe du plateau ?

----------


## Diwydiant

> Et celui qui était sur la case 24, il tombe du plateau ?


On a hésité, mais on s'est dit que ça aurait complexifié le jeu sans raison. On a préféré rester sur un truc simple   :;):

----------


## Flad

Ben non, il va en case 25  :X1:  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

Je décide d'ouvrir ma case.
Voila
Ciao !

 ::):

----------


## Diwydiant

T'as pas chanté sloubi !  :tired:

----------


## Flad

> Je décide d'ouvrir ma case.
> Voila
> Ciao !


Tu seras en case 1 le 22 tant pis pour toi.

----------


## Zerger

J'aurais essayé  :tired:

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

> Popopo ! Je reprends une case par jour c'est la folie


A ce rythme la, je devrais atteindre la case 24 vers le 15 ou le 16 janvier....

----------


## znokiss

> Je décide d'ouvrir ma case.
> Voila
> Ciao !


Derrière la case "lancez un d10".

----------


## Zerger

Non mais, supposons que quelqu'un choppe le pouvoir de permettre à quelqu'un d'autre de récupérer son cadeau direct, y'a moyen de négocier  ::siffle::

----------


## Haraban

Ouéééééé une case de plus. Le Kdo ultime se profile à l'horizon des possibles !

Oh wait...

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> https://media.giphy.com/media/3o6ozE...7rKE/giphy.gif


 ::o:  Qu'est-ce que Thigr fait là ?

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

> Qu'est-ce que Thigr fait là ?


Thigr et Snot...

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Thigr et Snot...


Oh ! J'ai jamais rencontré Snot 

Spoiler Alert! 


et ça donne pas envie

  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Ianou

Shot Master va devoir se préparer pour demain le dé ou le cadeau. 

24 heures de boulot et c'est déjà plus le même tableau.

Pour le moment c'est 100% dé. A croire que personne ne veux de cadeau de suite.

----------


## Flad

En même temps, on les connait vos cadeaux  ::rolleyes::  
 ::trollface::

----------


## Diwydiant

Alors qu'on s'est creusé la tête pour vous trouver des trucs très sympa... Et .......... d'autres trucs...   ::P:

----------


## Flad

> Alors qu'on s'est creusé la tête pour vous trouver des trucs très sympa... Et .......... d'autres trucs...


Ta photo dédicacée  ::wub:: 
La ceinture mythique de Ianou  ::wub::

----------


## Sao

> Shot Master va devoir se préparer pour demain le dé ou le cadeau. 
> 
> 24 heures de boulot et c'est déjà plus le même tableau.
> 
> Pour le moment c'est 100% dé. A croire que personne ne veux de cadeau de suite.


Une photo de patte de grenouille, merci mais non merci.  :^_^:

----------


## Mr Ianou

On va bien la donner la patte de grenouille , y'a bien un mec qui va tomber dessus.

----------


## Flad

It's shot day !
On va tous en prendre plein la figure  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme210226

C'est lui le fameux "Kärcher suisse" ?

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

Non lui c'est plutôt du genre

----------


## Flad

Non lui c'est le Lacrymo-lyonnais : t'en prends plein la vue et tu pleurs.

----------


## ShotMaster

Je vais lancer le dé  :Bave:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Je vais lancer le dé


Anarchiste.  :Boom:

----------


## Zerger

Vous voulez pas d'abord ouvrir toutes les cases?

----------


## Ruvon

> Je vais lancer le dé en utilisant mon slip comme une fronde


Respecte ta propre légende svp  ::ninja::

----------


## znokiss

A chaque fois que je vois ce topic, je lis "Le Calendrier du Perdant". 

Ça doit sans doute dire un truc..

----------


## Sao

Moi je pense à des machins qui pendent ... Genre des jambons ou des piments.

----------


## Flad

Moi je sais pas lire.

----------


## DangerMo

> Je ne souhaite pas être pris dans un tumulte de reproches ou de non-respects des règles 
> 
> Mais je confirme que tu as bien validé ton lancé de dé... Au grand malheur des autres candidats  
> 
> En effet, Ruvon, connu sous les sobriquets de Démolisseur de Couzon, a.k.a. l'Atomiseur de stratégie, a.k.a. Dédé la Tambouille, a fait un 2 !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouf, ça va mieux, je supportais plus l'haleine du squale qui me collait aux fesses. Merci !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ben non, il va en case 25


Kernel Error.
Flad: illegal function [MOD 24] line 1.
Throw dice.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Un lancé de dé

----------


## znokiss

Tiens, j'ai jamais vu ce film avec Alain Chabat.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Et bien notre ShotMaster a lancer le dé et fait un 9 (qui je vous le rappelle permet de savoir ce qu'il a en dessous et choisir d'ouvrir ou pas ...) 

Et il a donc décidé d'ouvrir pour recevoir sa récompense et donc quitter le jeu.

Il gagne donc : Un bon d'achat d'une valeur de 30€ pour STEAM/GOG/AMAZON (au choix)

Adieu ShotMaster, pas assez de courage pour voir s'il pouvait avoir mieux (je crois que oui).

Et nouveau calendrier donc avec une case vide :



Ben, tu restes pas pour une photo ShotMaster ?

----------


## Roland Flure

Joli  ::o:

----------


## Ruvon

Booo, le mec il choisit la sécurité et un beau cadeau, booo booo  :Cell: 

Je suis tellement persuadé que je vais finir avec le pire truc de la grille que j'aurais fait pareil  ::ninja::

----------


## ShotMaster

Z'avez vu la tronche des orgas ? C'était un coup à se retrouver avec une paire de chaussettes moches assorties au pull CPC. Bon, j'ai quand même hésité parce que le plaisir de s'étriper joyeusement ça n'a pas de prix.

Ha si en fait, pour 30 balles, je vous lâche, bisous à ceux qui vont récupérer un cadeau pourri  ::trollface::

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

> C'était un coup à se retrouver avec une paire de chaussettes moches assorties au pull CPC.


Si c'est vraiment assorti, y'a des chances qu'elles valent plus de 30 €  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme210226

Maintenant on le sait : c'est une grosse paire de chaussettes que tu as dans le slip.

----------


## Croaker

J'avais pas compris que les gens quittaient le tableau.
Du coup, deux questions :
- est-ce que quelqu'un peut finir sur une case déjà ouverte à la fin du jeu (et rien gagner) ?
- est-ce qu'il y aura des cases non ouvertes sans personnes dessus à la fin ?


Spoiler Alert! 


Et si la réponse à la Q.(2) est oui vous faites quoi des cadeaux ? :vautour:

.

----------


## ShotMaster

Oui, mais t'as quand même une paire de chaussettes moches à la fin  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Ianou

> J'avais pas compris que les gens quittaient le tableau.
> Du coup, deux questions :
> - est-ce que quelqu'un peut finir sur une case déjà ouverte à la fin du jeu (et rien gagner) ?
> - est-ce qu'il y aura des cases non ouvertes sans personnes dessus à la fin ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> ...


On prends tout et tu as perdu.  ::ninja:: 

Plus sérieusement, vous repartez tous avec un truc. Même si le 24 vous êtes sur une case vide.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Un truc, c'est vague : ça peut être un jeu du backlog de Baalim, un coup de pied dans le cul, ou un voyage en TGV enfermé dans les chiottes. Dis-nous en plus  ::ninja::

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

> Un truc, c'est vague : ça peut être un jeu du backlog de Baalim, un coup de pied dans le cul, ou un voyage en TGV enfermé dans les chiottes. Dis-nous en plus


Pour toi ce sera une biographie de Nigel Farage dédicacée..  ::ninja::

----------


## Praetor

> J'avais pas compris que les gens quittaient le tableau.
> Du coup, deux questions :
> - est-ce que quelqu'un peut finir sur une case déjà ouverte à la fin du jeu (et rien gagner) ?
> - est-ce qu'il y aura des cases non ouvertes sans personnes dessus à la fin ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> ...


Je pense qu'on ignore les cases vides. Genre si tout le monde fait un +1 Ruvon prend la place de Tellure.

----------


## Croaker

Ca serait le plus simple effectivement mais vu qu'ils ont des déplacements par colonne, etc. ca poserait d'autres problèmes.

----------


## Praetor

> Ca serait le plus simple effectivement mais vu qu'ils ont des déplacements par colonne, etc. ca poserait d'autres problèmes.


On peut le faire aussi. Si on décale les colonnes vers la droite, Snoc prend la place de Tellure, quite à casser les colonnes concernées. Si on décale toutes les lignes vers le bas, Arnold prend la place de Zno.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Un truc, c'est vague : ça peut être un jeu du backlog de Baalim, un coup de pied dans le cul, ou un voyage en TGV enfermé dans les chiottes. Dis-nous en plus


Tututu ! Rien de plus à savoir. C'est la magie de Noël, tout est dans le plaisir d’offrir et la joie de recevoir.

Y'a du bon et du très bon.

----------


## ShotMaster

Sinon je prendrais mon blé/pognon pour Steam, et c'est possible que ça serve à acheter des cartes Artifact  :Emo: 

Putain mais achevez-moi  :Emo:

----------


## Ruvon

> Sinon je prendrais mon blé/pognon pour Steam, et c'est possible que ça serve à acheter des cartes Artifact 
> 
> Putain mais achevez-moi


 :Facepalm:  Tu mériterais de te faire fouetter avec ton slip.

----------


## Flad

> Sinon je prendrais mon blé/pognon pour Steam, et c'est possible que ça serve à acheter des cartes Artifact 
> 
> Putain mais achevez-moi


Même pas pas tu demandes un bon pour la libraire aux boobs souriants.
Je suis dé-ception.

----------


## ShotMaster

> la libraire aux boobs souriants.


Trop de mensonge dans la même phrase.

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

> Trop de mensonge dans la même phrase.


Mais tellement, depuis quand il est souriant kilfou ? (Je ne me prononce pas sur les boobs, ils sont bien cachés sous des pulls moches)

----------


## Zerger

On a le premier lache du jeu, c'te honte.

30 euros, je te les trouve en traversant la rue

----------


## ShotMaster

> On a le premier lache du jeu, c'te honte.
> 
> 30 euros, je te les trouve en traversant la rue


Ha mais moi aussi, mais au moins j'ai la certitude de pas devoir expliquer à ma chérie pourquoi je reçois une paire de chaussettes moches par la poste.

----------


## Diwydiant

> 30 euros, je te les trouve en traversant la rue


Ce genre de pratique est répréhensible, non ?  :tired:

----------


## DangerMo

Ah ouais, quand même, y'a du pécuniaire dans les cadeaux  ::w00t:: 
Vu que je suis trop vieux pour avoir une bécane qui assure le minimum syndical pour faire tourner un jeu digne de ce nom (en dehors des jeux indés en 2D et de vieilleries post 2015), j'annonce déjà que si je gagne un bon d'achat je vais m'empresser a minima de le partager sinon de l'offrir à quelqu'un qui n'a pas pu participer. Ceci n'est bien sûr pas un appel à voter pour moi car je n'ai rien compris à cette histoire de vote, alors vous dire si je m'en fous  ::ninja:: 
Non, vraiment, je suis là pour la beauté du jeu et faire saigner mes adversaires. Il me tarde de foutre mes grosses paluches sur le dé pour foutre le bordel sur ce plateau !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> On a le premier lache du jeu, c'te honte.
> 
> 30 euros, je te les trouve en traversant la rue


T'habites en face d'un distributeur ? C'est pratique...

----------


## trex

> Sinon je prendrais mon blé/pognon pour Steam, et c'est possible que ça serve à acheter des cartes Artifact 
> 
> Putain mais achevez-moi


Y aurait eu le choix, tu aurait pris 30e sur Ebay, et pris des bande réfléchissante + ça non ?

----------


## Flad

Et pdt ce temps, on attends tous qu'Haraban passe et que le chien abois.

----------


## Haraban

J'ai déjà tout régler avec les géants verts, mais le coup est si impressionnant qu'ils ne savent pas comment le présenter  ::trollface::  .

----------


## Diwydiant

On attend surtout ton choix final  ::P:

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

Il choisit la formule "offensive".

----------


## Mr Ianou

Il a surtout choisit d'utiliser la force...

----------


## Haraban

Et j'ai choisit de n'en parler qu'à Ianou, parce que Diwydiant ne m'inspire pas confiance avec son avatar bien trop joyeux à mon gout  :Cafe2:  .

----------


## Diwydiant

:Emo:

----------


## Diwydiant

Eh bien, même s'il ne veut pas me parler, je vais annoncer tout de même le résultat des tractations, toc !

En effet, par un étrange hasard, notre Haraban, le Ghostface de Noël, a fait un 7, ce qui lui permet de poser son fessier docile sur une case impaire de son choix. 

Il a jeté son dévolu sur la case 23, éjectant par la même occasion biscuitkhz  ::o:

----------


## Diwydiant

Tiens, tant que j'y pense, j'aurai un petit service à vous demander  ::): 

Afin de vous faire parvenir vos cadeaux le plus rapidement possible après l'avent qui s'appelle le Pendant (  ::wacko::  ), j'aurai besoin que chaque participant m'envoie les informations suivantes, s'il vous plaît : 

Nom PrénomAdresse physiquemailNuméro d'abonné (si vous l'êtes)Lien vers votre profil SteamAgeTaille de slipPointureTaille de vêtementsPlat favoriGroupe sanguinRéponse A ou BVous préférez MrIanou ou moiRIB



Je pense que ça devrait suffire.

----------


## Marmottas

Et le numéro de CB ?
Et 100 balles et un Mars ?

----------


## Diwydiant

Ça, ça sera pour l'année prochaine  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Moi je préfère Wobak mais c'est pas proposé dans les options.  ::cry::

----------


## Anonyme1202

C'est ici le topic de la CIA ?  ::o:

----------


## Bobbin

> informations personnelles


Pas de renseignement de la religion ni de l'orientation sexuelle ?

Je suppose que ça veut dire qu'il n'y a d'escort derrière aucune des cases ?  :ouaiouai:

----------


## bambibreizh

Je crois que c'est mon jour, avant de louper mon tour, j'annonce un lancé de dé qui sera chanceux et magnifique !

----------


## Diwydiant

Je t'annoncerai le résultat du lancé dans la matinée  :;):  

Quant aux infos, effectivement, certaines paraissent superflues, mais néanmoins nécessaires  :;):  
Blagues à part, par MP, j'aurai besoin de :
Nom PrénomAdresse physiquemailNuméro d'abonné (si vous l'êtes)Lien vers votre profil SteamAgeTaille de slipPointureTaille de vêtementsPlat favoriVous préférez MrIanou ou moi

 :;):

----------


## Ruvon

> Je t'annoncerai le résultat du lancé dans la matinée  
> 
> Quant aux infos, effectivement, certaines paraissent superflues, mais néanmoins nécessaires  
> Blagues à part, par MP, j'aurai besoin de :
> Nom PrénomAdresse physiquemailNuméro d'abonné (si vous l'êtes)Lien vers votre profil SteamAgeTaille de slipPointureTaille de vêtementsPlat favoriVous préférez MrIanou ou moi


Spice di stalker  :tired:  Je t'envoie ça mais t'as intérêt à en profiter pour passer à la maison  :tired:

----------


## Flad

> Je t'annoncerai le résultat du lancé dans la matinée  
> 
> Quant aux infos, effectivement, certaines paraissent superflues, mais néanmoins nécessaires  
> Blagues à part, par MP, j'aurai besoin de :
> Nom PrénomAdresse physiquemailNuméro d'abonné (si vous l'êtes) => *c'est le code client ? Sinon il faut me dire où le trouver  (non là j'ai déjà regarder y a pas )*Lien vers votre profil SteamAgeTaille de slipPointureTaille de vêtementsPlat favoriVous préférez MrIanou ou moi

----------


## Diwydiant

Merci pour vos informations  ::trollface:: 

Pour le numéro d'abonné, oui, c'est bien le code client qui se trouve sur votre profil, en page d'accueil du site   :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Et sur mon slip je trouve où la taille ?  :tired:

----------


## Ruvon

Dans ton cul.






















 ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

::w00t::

----------


## Flad

Et si on met pas de sous-vêtement ?  :Red:

----------


## Anonyme1202

La tu m'envoi une photo  ::wub::

----------


## Diwydiant

J'ai eu le résultat de Bambibreizh, qui a fait un 6.

Ce lui lui donne le droit de se déplacer sur n'importe quelle case adjacente !

PO PO POOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!!!!!!!!!





Et v'là t'y pas qu'il s'en prend à Perverpepere ?

Ca, c'est que je j'appelle du courage !!!

----------


## bambibreizh

> Et v'là t'y pas qu'il s'en prend à Perverpepere ?
> 
> Ca, c'est que je j'appelle du courage !!!


Ou de l'inconscience, mais le résultat est là ;p

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

C'est à moi ?
Je lance le dé !

----------


## Diwydiant

Le lancé de la mort du tue sa race !   ::o: 

En obtenant un 4, Snoc bouscule les préjugés et les idées reçues, mais pas que : sa colonne (et donc celle des autres par répercussion) se déplace d'un cran vers la droite ! 

 ::o:

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

::sad:: 
je suis revenu à ma case départ...

----------


## Diwydiant

La magie de Noël !  ::lol::

----------


## znokiss

J'avance. Lentement mais sûrement.

----------


## Haraban

::o: 
Je suis sur le billot !

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

> Je suis sur le billot !


 :tired:

----------


## perverpepere

:tired: 

Va y'avoir du gibier au menu de ce noël.

----------


## Roland Flure

Ah mais bordel me voilà sur la case 1  :Emo:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Ils vont réussir à se remettre à la même place le 24.

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

> Ah mais bordel me voilà sur la case 1


 :haha: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ils vont réussir à se remettre à la même place le 24.


"CONCOURS Le Calendrier du Pendant ; tout ça pour ça..."  ::trollface::

----------


## Diwydiant



----------


## Roland Flure

J'ai l'impression de faire un Kamoulox avec des dés.

----------


## znokiss

Si j'ai suivi, demain c'est mon tour ?

----------


## Flad

> Si j'ai suivi, demain c'est mon tour ?


Yep !

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

> Si j'ai suivi, demain c'est mon tour ?


Oui le 11.
Vas-y, fais moi remonter !  :;):

----------


## znokiss

Ptet que je vais sortir au final.

----------


## Flad

> Ptet que je vais sortir au final.


N'oublie pas de prendre la clé avant !

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Très souvent policière,
C'est un jeu de l'esprit.
Tel le mystère de la vie,
Qu'honore un bien vieux père.
Qui est-elle ?

----------


## Flad

L'énigme !

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> L'énigme !


Bravo, attention à la clepsydre !!

----------


## Flad

"Félindra : tête de tigre !
"et toi tu t'es vu ? Tête de con !"

----------


## DangerMo



----------


## Cedski

des mecs chantaient l'hymne de Ford Boyaud dans l'usine tout à l'heure j'étais déjà  :tired:   ::w00t:: 

... Et là que lis-je...  ::mellow:: 

L'ibère est rude mais comme même.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Imgur ne passe pas sur le forum, jeune caneton.  :Fouras:

----------


## DangerMo

> Imgur ne passe pas sur le forum, jeune caneton.


Hummm, c'est à moi que tu parles  ::blink::  L'image apparaît bien chez moi pourtant.
Je vais foutre mon image ailleurs, malgré tout.

----------


## Franky Mikey

C'est le piège : on la voit si on l'a ouverte sur imgur avant (donc celui qui poste se fait souvent avoir  ::P: ).

----------


## znokiss

Bon, à moi. 

Je...



Spoiler Alert! 








Spoiler Alert! 








Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Marmottas

Et tous les numéros ne sont pas sortis...

Petit rappel :

2 : tout le monde bouge d'un +1
4 : permet de déplacer toutes les colonnes vers la droite
7 : entraîne le choix de changer sa place sur le dark calendar sur les cases impaires
8 : confère la possibilité de rejoindre la case PAIRE de son choix
9 : il peut savoir ce qu'il a en dessous et choisir d'ouvrir ou pas mais s'il ne veut pas il se retrouve dans les 1er numéro non ouvert
10 : Le canard change de case avec un autre canard ET tous les canards sont au courant de ce qu'il y a sur la case quittée

----------


## Olorin

Du coup, on peut imaginer les numéros non sortis.
1 : -1 case pour tout le monde
3 : colonnes vers la gauche
5 : lignes vers le haut
6 : lignes vers le bas

----------


## znokiss

Héhéhé, j'ai tiré un 6. 

Coucou Flad ::):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Et le 11 ?


 ::ninja::

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

> Et tous les numéros ne sont pas sortis...
> 
> Petit rappel :
> 
> 2 : tout le monde bouge d'un +1
> 4 : permet de déplacer toutes les colonnes vers la droite
> 7 : entraîne le choix de changer sa place sur le dark calendar sur les cases impaires
> 8 : confère la possibilité de rejoindre la case PAIRE de son choix
> 9 : il peut savoir ce qu'il a en dessous et choisir d'ouvrir ou pas mais s'il ne veut pas il se retrouve dans les 1er numéro non ouvert
> 10 : Le canard change de case avec un autre canard ET tous les canards sont au courant de ce qu'il y a sur la case quittée





> Et le 11 ?
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped..._to_Eleven.jpg


Le 11 tu chantes un chant de noel au milieu de gilet jaune et tu la poste sur youtube.
La vidéo postait il y a quelque page était un indice.

----------


## Bobbin

Je vous préviens, vous attachez pas trop aux règles et tout.

J'ai prévu d'utiliser mon super pouvoir spécial pour shuffle tout le damier le 23.

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

> Je vous préviens, vous attachez pas trop aux règles et tout.
> 
> J'ai prévu d'utiliser mon super pouvoir spécial pour shuffle tout le damier le 23.


Je te préviens, si tu raconte une blague, je saute en marche !

----------


## znokiss

> je saute en marche !


C'est ce que je faisais sur Oblivion pour monter mes stats. D'ailleurs, je saute toujours en marchant dans à peu près n'importe quel FPS.

----------


## bambibreizh

> Et tous les numéros ne sont pas sortis...
> 
> Petit rappel :
> 
> 2 : tout le monde bouge d'un +1
> 4 : permet de déplacer toutes les colonnes vers la droite
> 7 : entraîne le choix de changer sa place sur le dark calendar sur les cases impaires
> 8 : confère la possibilité de rejoindre la case PAIRE de son choix
> 9 : il peut savoir ce qu'il a en dessous et choisir d'ouvrir ou pas mais s'il ne veut pas il se retrouve dans les 1er numéro non ouvert
> 10 : Le canard change de case avec un autre canard ET tous les canards sont au courant de ce qu'il y a sur la case quittée


6 : te déplacer sur la case adjacente de ton choix, diagonale comprise
c'était mon dé de dimanche  :;):

----------


## Diwydiant

Tout à fait mon bon Bambibreizh : Zno a confié son destin aux dés, plutôt que d'accepter le cadeau qui l'attendait sous son précieux fessier.

Il a fait un 6, qui lui offre la possibilité de se déplacer sur une case adjacente. Il a donc choisit de partir à l'attaque de Marmottas.
Znokiss voulait-il se rapprocher de la dernière case ? Ou souhait-il simplement être aux côtés de Flad ? Lui seul le sait.





Demain, au tour de Tellure de choisir entre son cadeau et le roulage de pelles dés.

----------


## CHbox

Allez Znokiss, je crois en toi !

----------


## Marmottas

> Il a donc choisit de partir à l'attaque de Marmottas


Un " requin " contre un faible rongeur qui plus est innocent...
Y en a un qui doit avoir du mal à se regarder dans la glace...  ::P:

----------


## Flad

> Héhéhé, j'ai tiré un 6. 
> 
> Coucou Flad


Bisous mon zno  ::wub::

----------


## znokiss

> Allez Znokiss, je crois en toi !


Moi aussi je croix en moi ! (ah non, ça c'était Linda Blair dans l'Exorciste).

----------


## Marmottas

> Moi aussi je croix en moi ! (ah non, ça c'était Linda Blair dans l'Exorciste).


Et toi aussi, en enfer, tu " pratiques " ?  ::P: 

https://youtu.be/BZmkBUcLdeI

----------


## Flad

Mais que font Diwy et Ianou avec le dé ?  :Red:

----------


## Tellure

J'ai pas mis Ianou en copie de mon MP à Diwy disant que je lance le dé  ::unsure::

----------


## perverpepere

> Mais que font Diwy et Ianou avec le dé ?


Une rumeur circule comme quoi ils se seraient enfermés dans les toilettes et que la ceinture est bloquée.

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

> Une rumeur circule comme quoi ils se seraient enfermés dans les toilettes et que la ceinture est bloquée.


C'est donc comme cela qu'ils jettent le dé !  ::o: 
Il doit falloir un bon colon...

----------


## Diwydiant

Hop hop hop, attention aux médisances, marauds ! 

J'étais un peu occupé ce matin, je me lave les mains et je rejoins Tellure   :;):

----------


## znokiss

A tout Tellure.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> A tout Tellure.


*C'EST NUL*  :Cell:  :Cell:  :Cell:  :Angry: 

mais j'ai ri

----------


## Anonyme210226

> A tout Tellure.


Mais attention, pas plus de 80 !

----------


## Diwydiant

Est-ce par goût du risque ? Ou par envie de se sentir aimé au moins une fois ? Ou est-ce une stratégie qui s’avérera payante ?

Toujours est-il que *Tellure* a obtenu un 10, ce qui lui permet de changer de place avec le candidat de son choix, puis de savoir ce qu'il y avait sous sa case de départ.

Il regarde, et sous la 11e case, se trouve un *abonnement de 2 mois* au magazine.

Mais Tellure a joué, et il a donc voulu échanger sa place avec Haraban, et devenir le patron de la case 24 !

----------


## AMDS

Vu que je suis le prochain, et que mon avatar possède la lampe, ai-je le droit de lancer 3 fois le dé ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Haraban

Bon sang... Je ne sais plus à qui je dois mon arrivé à la case 24 mais je le maudis cordialement  ::(:  .

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Vu que je suis le prochain, et que mon avatar possède la lampe, ai-je le droit de lancer 3 fois le dé ?


Non, car tu fais la gueule.

----------


## Roland Flure

Tout va bien, je reste sur la case 1.

----------


## AMDS

> Non, car tu fais la gueule.


 ::'(: 

ça sert à quoi d'être un super vilain !

----------


## Flad

> ça sert à quoi d'être un super vilain !


A se faire super botter le super cul par les super gentils ?

----------


## Praetor

Bon, il y a des résultats de dé qui font bouger les lignes? Parce qu'on en est déjà à la moitié et j'ai pas bougé de ma ligne (j'ai bougé dans la ligne mais c'est tout).

----------


## Diwydiant

Amds a voulu tenter le sort, et le sort le lui a rendu : il a tiré le chiffre 3, ce qui fait reculer tout le monde d'une case, lui y compris  ::): 

Je ne suis pas a la maison, mais je mettrai le DarkCalendar à jour dans l'aprem ou ce soir  ::):

----------


## AMDS

> Amds a voulu tenter le sort, et le sort le lui a rendu : il a tiré le chiffre 3, ce qui fait reculer tout le monde d'une case, lui y compris 
> 
> Je ne suis pas a la maison, mais je mettrai le DarkCalendar à jour dans l'aprem ou ce soir


Hop hop hop. Finalement, ma lampe a marché. J'ai aussi reçu un mail de Mr Inaou qui me dit que j'ai fait 6. 
J'ai le droit de choisir le tirage que je souhaite entre vos deux mails ?
Y-a-t-il un green boy plus gradé que l'autre ?
Répondez, maintemant !  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

_1 pas en avant
2 pas en arrière
1 pas sur le côté
Et vous vous penchez_  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme210226

1 pas en avant
3 pas en arrière
C'est la politique
Du gouv Du calend' d'Avent

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Hop hop hop. Finalement, ma lampe a marché. J'ai aussi reçu un mail de Mr Inaou qui me dit que j'ai fait 6. 
> J'ai le droit de choisir le tirage que je souhaite entre vos deux mails ?
> Y-a-t-il un green boy plus gradé que l'autre ?
> Répondez, maintemant !


A flûte, fallait que ça arrive. Et bien l’horaire fait foi. le premier à t'avoir répondu c'est le bon jet de dé. Je poste ici au cas où ça se reproduirait.

Du coup, je vais voir Diwy pour regarder son envoi.

----------


## AMDS

> A flûte, fallait que ça arrive. Et bien l’horaire fait foi. le premier à t'avoir répondu c'est le bon jet de dé. Je poste ici au cas où ça se reproduirait.
> 
> Du coup, je vais voir Diwy pour regarder son envoi.


Diwy a été le plus prompte et m'a répondu à 13h50. J'ai reçu la tienne à 13h54. Le Ch'nord est plus rapide que la Bretagne !

Je reviens donc à ma case départ !

----------


## Mr Ianou

C'est Diwy qui gagne ouep. C'est un rapide en effet, c'est ce que me dit sa femme.

----------


## Croaker

Tu demandes à lancer 3 fois les dés et tu te plains après de recevoir deux résultats différents?
Jamais contents ces Canards.  ::P: :

----------


## AMDS

> Tu demandes à lancer 3 fois les dés et tu te plains après de recevoir deux résultats différents?
> Jamais contents ces Canards. :


Je ne me plains pas d'en avoir deux, mais de ne pas pouvoir choisir celui que je veux. Malgré son air de pas y toucher, Mr Ianou tire mieux que Diwy !  ::ninja::

----------


## Diwydiant

> C'est Diwy qui gagne ouep. C'est un rapide en effet, c'est ce que me dit sa femme.


Elle te passe le bonjour, d'ailleurs... Je n'ai pas compris pourquoi  ::huh::

----------


## Flad

> Elle te passe le bonjour, d'ailleurs... Je n'ai pas compris pourquoi


Elle vient de m’expliquer, tu veux pas savoir, crois moi.
 ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Ianou

Et après son coup de dé



Voici le Dark Calendar à jour : 



Il reste encore 11 coups de dé à faire, tout peut arriver.

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

11 coups de dé, si je continue à reculer, je devrais arriver pas loin du 24  ::lol::

----------


## Roland Flure

popopo  :Cigare:

----------


## trex

> popopo


mais mais ... Si le numéro 14 aka pervers pépère s'arrange avec toi et joue pas le dé demain tu gagne la case 24 après demain !!!

----------


## Roland Flure

Précisément. Par contre je ne mange pas de ce pain là. Qu’il joue ce qui lui fera plaisir  :Cigare:  

Spoiler Alert! 


mes mp sont ouverts  ::ninja::

----------


## Dirian

Comme perverpepere semble etre un canard sympas qui n'a pas peur de refiler ses pulls moches, je parie sur lui pour finir sur la case du 24 !

----------


## Marmottas

Mais du coup, je vais rejouer ? (J'ai du louper un truc)

----------


## Diwydiant

Il y a le calendrier du jour de jeu (le LightCalendar) et le calendrier de classement pour les lots (le DarkCalendar). Une fois que tu as joué, tu ne joue plus, mais ton "pion" peux changer de place  :;): 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Demain, ça sera au tour de PVPP de choisir entre son cadeau et le lancé de dés  :;): 

(Pour info, je serai dispo pour vous prendre en main demain et ce week-end  ::trollface::  )

----------


## perverpepere

J'attends que tu te serves de ta jolie et douce main Diwydiant.

Pour lancer le dé bien entendu.

----------


## Flad

:Vibre:   :Bave:

----------


## Diwydiant

Je ne la laverai pas de sitôt  :Bave: 

Mais a trop vouloir tenter de me soumettre à des pratiques répréhensibles, les dés ont été jaloux !

Et v'la t'y pas que le numéro 3 est à nouveau sorti ?

Donc, hop hop hop, tout le monde recule d'une case...

----------


## Flad

_1 pas en avant
2 pas en arrière
1 pas sur le côté
Et vous vous penchez_  ::ninja::

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

> Et v'la t'y pas que le numéro 3 est à nouveau sorti ?
> Donc, hop hop hop, tout le monde recule d'une case...

----------


## Roland Flure

> Donc, hop hop hop, tout le monde recule d'une case...

----------


## bambibreizh

Toute ma stratégie tombe à l'eau ! Je vais revenir sur ma case de départ (plus ou moins) !!

----------


## Ruvon

Je vais finir sur la 24 à un moment ou a un autre si je continue de reculer...

----------


## perverpepere

A ce rythme là je devrais être pas mal le 24  :Cigare: 

Change pas de main  Diwydiant je sens que ca viens.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> http://media.giphy.com/media/Xjo8pbrphfVuw/giphy.gif


Du coup tu peux toujours ouvrir la case 1 demain.  ::trollface::

----------


## Roland Flure

On a reculé. Je passe de la 24 à la 23.

----------


## AMDS

Je voudrais bien voir la tête du dé à Diwy. Il a plus de 3 faces ?

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

Ils ont dit "un d10", après ils n'ont pas précisé si toutes les faces étaient différentes.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> On a reculé. Je passe de la 24 à la 23.


Ah euh, hum. ... beau temps, n'est-ce pas ? Je ne vous le fais pas dire, le fond de l'air est frais.  :Facepalm:  ::siffle::

----------


## Diwydiant

Vous n'avez pas encore compris qu'on faisait ça à la tête du client ?  ::o: 



Spoiler Alert! 


Je plaisante, je plaiiiiiiiiiiiisaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaante    ::P:  



En tout cas, voilà le Calendrier mis à jour   :;):

----------


## znokiss

> Ils ont dit "un d10", après ils n'ont pas précisé si toutes les faces étaient différentes.


 :^_^:

----------


## MoTorBreath

Je suis certain que Cedski va être sur le 24 du dark le 24 grâce au d10 multifaces.

----------


## Roland Flure

Impossible pour moi de pas prendre le *23*.

J'ouvre  :Cigare:

----------


## Diwydiant

> Impossible pour moi de pas prendre le *23*.
> http://media.giphy.com/media/l3q2JCu...AmyY/giphy.gif
> J'ouvre

----------


## Roland Flure



----------


## Franky Mikey

Bon alors, c'est un slip de quelle couleur ?

----------


## trex

___

----------


## znokiss

(Pour salakis : )

----------


## Diwydiant

Malgré un certain retard, voici le cadeau qui se trouvait sous la case numéro 23, et qui appartient désormais à Roland : 









Une carte cadeau de 10€ valable sur Steam !  ::lol:: 

Bravo à toi, mon Lapin  ::):

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM



----------


## Roland Flure

> Une carte cadeau de 10€ valable sur Steam !



Merci bien  ::lol::

----------


## Diwydiant

> https://media1.tenor.com/images/a939...itemid=8385328
> 
> https://media.tenor.com/images/bd667...6035/tenor.gif



Il y a des cadeaux vraiment bien, des trucs plus... atypiques, on va dire, des petits quelques choses, des cadeaux originaux...   :;):  





> http://media.giphy.com/media/2VYui7kj5C5I4/giphy.gif
> Merci bien


Pas de quoi, mon Lapin  :;):

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

Ça fait combien en équivalent slip ?

----------


## Diwydiant

Si c'est un slip de Kahn, environ 19.5

----------


## Mr Ianou

Correction Kahn c'est 18.5 (la bosse jamais plus haut que le boss) et la carte cadeau est possible sur Steam/GoG/Amazon  ::):

----------


## Roland Flure

Du coup je prends sur Amazon svp mes amours  ::wub::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Bonjour,

Je lance !  ::lol::

----------


## Praetor

> http://media.giphy.com/media/3o7btW7...EnqE/giphy.gif
> Du coup je prends sur Amazon svp mes amours


T'as une dent contre Kilfou?  ::ninja::

----------


## Diwydiant

> http://media.giphy.com/media/3o7btW7...EnqE/giphy.gif
> Du coup je prends sur Amazon svp mes amours



Pas de soucis, ce toutes façons, on vous recontactera en temps voulu pour valider le choix de la boutique   :;): 





> Bonjour,
> 
> Je lance !


Après un majestueux et splendide lancé, frankymikey obtient un 5 !

Et ce numéro fait en sorte que toutes les lignes descendent d'un cran !!!


Donc hop hop hop, on bouge !!

----------


## Flad

C'est très très bon ça !

----------


## Marmottas

Quelqu'un pour faire un double 5 maintenant ?  ::P: 
(en même temps vu que Noël est loin, ça m'avancerait à pas grand chose...)

----------


## Ruvon

Je passe mon temps à me promener autour de ma case de départ  :^_^: 

Tu vas voir qu'au dernier jour je serais revenu sur la case 6.

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

De. La. Merde.

----------


## DangerMo

Comme le disait le GIF que j'avais essayé de mettre un peu plus tôt, mais qui ne s'affichait pas, mais qu'un autre canard a fini par poster : 
I LIKE IT WHEN A PLAN COMES TOGETHER!

Bon, maintenant, y'a un état d'alerte qui s'annonce,  alors les jeters de dés sont dorénavant interdits jusqu'à nouvel ordre...

Encore merci à tous !

----------


## Roland Flure

> T'as une dent contre Kilfou?


Kilfou vend des Lego ?  ::o:

----------


## Flad

> Je passe mon temps à me promener autour de ma case de départ 
> 
> Tu vas voir qu'au dernier jour je serais revenu sur la case 6.


En même temps, t'as déjà essayer de bouger un zadiste ?  ::trollface::

----------


## madgic

:Clap:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Purée c'est fou, encore une bonne semaine de suspense et de bouleversement.

----------


## Sao



----------


## Anonyme210226

Je suis prêt, et mes trois sbires aussi.  :tired:

----------


## Tellure

> - J’ai vu trois de ces caches poussières toute à l’heure, ils attendaient un train. Il y avait trois hommes à l’intérieur des cache poussière...
> - Alors ?
> - À l’intérieur des hommes, il y avait trois balles.

----------


## Mr Ianou

En espérant qu'il ne fasse pas sauter la banque.

Mais je vais bien m'occuper de toi mon bon. C'est bientôt ton tour et oui.

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

> ...


C'est une énigme du Père Fouras ?
Faut deviner ce qu'il y a à l'intérieur des balles ?

----------


## perverpepere

Du plomb.

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

::sad:: 

Mais c'est super dangereux pour la santé de se retrouver avec du plomb dans le corps. Ils sont fous.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Je lance le dé !

----------


## Flad

Putain mais ça va pas la tête !
T'annonces ça comme ça ! 
Sans prévenir ni rien !
T'as regardé à gauche et à droite d'abord ?
Non mais jvous jure, ce danger public !
Ah ils sont beau les expat' qui reviennent au pays brouter l'herbe moins verte que celle du voisin mais plus nourrissante !

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

> Je lance le dé !


lol t ki ?

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

> Je lance le dé !


lol t ki ?

----------


## CHbox

Encore 1 case, allez mon zno je crois en toi, je n'ai jamais perdu un concours CPC tu ne peux donc pas perdre non plus  :Cigare:

----------


## Flad

> Encore 1 case, allez mon zno je crois en toi, je n'ai jamais perdu un concours CPC tu ne peux donc pas perdre non plus


Par contre un KLJV  ::ninja:: 
Ah mais moi aussi  :Emo: 
Pardon  ::'(:

----------


## CHbox

> Par contre un KLJV 
> Ah mais moi aussi 
> Pardon


Je n'ai perdu qu'un seul KLJV moi au moins  ::trollface::

----------


## Ruvon

Bande de losers  :Cigare:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Bande de losers


This  :Cigare:

----------


## Flad

> Je n'ai perdu qu'un seul KLJV moi au moins


Autrement dit : t'as pas eu les couilles d'en tenter un 2ème  ::trollface:: 



> Bande de losers





> This


Mais du coup, notre bande est plus nombreuse que la votre ! #didierlembrouille

----------


## Ruvon

> Mais du coup, notre bande est plus nombreuse que la votre ! #didierlembrouille


Qualité > Quantité  :Cigare:

----------


## Anonyme210226

> lol t ki ?


Ta mère. tu finis de jouer avec tes camarades sur ton facebook, tu ranges ta chambre, tu fais tes devoirs et tu viens manger.

----------


## Flad

> Qualité > Quantité


Mais pourquoi t'es pas avec nous alors ?

----------


## Anonyme210226

Le dé est lancé.

Maintenant je m'en vais comme un prince (dark)

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

::o:  Il a fait 0.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Non il a fait :



Tout le monde se déplace d'une case.

----------


## Ruvon

Ok, mais dans quelle direction ? On peut choisir ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

Je choisis de me déplacer au dessus du calendrier. 

Le calendrier du pendant en 3D

----------


## Mr Ianou

Non le 2 c'est +1 pour tout le monde et le 24 se retrouve sur le 1.

Et voici la mise à jour. Tout peut arriver.

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

Mais je suis presque revenu au point de départ. Ce jeu est inadmissible.

----------


## Anonyme210226

T'as un problème, foie jaune ?

----------


## DangerMo

- - - Mise à jour - - -

C'est quel numéro déjà pour *reculer* d'une case ? Je vais sacrifier un poulet....  ::|:

----------


## Sao

Dammit §

----------


## AMDS

Plus que deux cases, plus que deux cases ...

----------


## Roland Flure

J'ai beau avoir ouvert ma case, je souffre avec vous  :Emo:

----------


## Flad

> Je lance le dé !


Allez en avant les géants verts !

 ::ninja::

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

Fais gaffe à ce que tu vas faire toi  :Baffe:

----------


## Cedski

j'ai bien avancé tiens.  ::blink::

----------


## Flad

trex il attend 23h59 pour jouer  :Emo:

----------


## trex

Laissez moi encore réfléchier ....



> 2 : tout le monde bouge d'un +1
> 3 : tout le monde bouge d'un -1
> 4 : permet de déplacer toutes les colonnes vers la droite
> 5 : toutes les lignes descendent d'un cran
> 6 : te déplacer sur la case adjacente de ton choix, diagonale comprise
> 7 : entraîne le choix de changer sa place sur le dark calendar sur les cases impaires
> 8 : confère la possibilité de rejoindre la case PAIRE de son choix
> 9 : il peut savoir ce qu'il a en dessous et choisir d'ouvrir ou pas mais s'il ne veut pas il se retrouve dans les 1er numéro non ouvert
> 10 : Le canard change de case avec un autre canard ET tous les canards sont au courant de ce qu'il y a sur la case quittée


Ça fait quoi le 1 pour info ?

----------


## Flad

Fumble !

----------


## BaDy

Franchement les canards sont magiques.  ::wub::

----------


## Diwydiant

> Laissez moi encore réfléchier ....
> 
> 
> Ça fait quoi le 1 pour info ?


On verra ce que tu décides de faire   ::trollface::

----------


## trex

Bon je vais resté soft ... donc :



sinon ...



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Diwydiant

Je m'occupe de toi dans la soirée   :;):

----------


## trex

Voilà choix fait ! Attention c'est du lourd !

----------


## Diwydiant

Et en effet, c'est du lourd !!!

Car notre Dino de Noël a effectué un 10 qui, comme vous le savez, lui permet de changer de place avec le canard de son choix, et tout le monde connait ce qu'il y avait sous sa case qu'il vient de quitter...

*Trex* a décidé de faire 2 pas en arrière, et de rejoindre la case 18, où se trouvait *frankymickey*.






Et qu'est-ce qu'on trouve sous la case numéro 20 ? 

Eh bien, nous avions une *carte cadeau de 30€ valable sur Steam / GoG / Amazon*  ::o:  


Par contre, je dis ça, je dis rien, mais la case 19 mériterait toute votre attention  ::siffle::

----------


## Ruvon

> Par contre, je dis ça, je dis rien, mais la case 19 mériterait toute votre attention


Je me sens moyennement concerné, vu que je navigote autour de la case 6 jusqu'ici  :tired: 

Alors ce qu'il se passe à l'autre bout du plateau...  ::ninja::

----------


## AMDS

> Et en effet, c'est du lourd !!!
> 
> Par contre, je dis ça, je dis rien, mais la case 19 mériterait toute votre attention


19 ? 19 ?? pas 19.5 ???
Plus aucun lancer de dé d'ici le 24 !!

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Ok !

Et le 24, je fais tout sauter  ::trollface::

----------


## Flad

Méfiez vous du canard au vin.

----------


## trex

> Eh bien, nous avions une *carte cadeau de 30€ valable sur Steam / GoG / Amazon*


Avoue c'est un troll pour me faire aller chercher un tabouret et une corde ?! :Lime:

----------


## Diwydiant

C'est pas vraiment l'esprit de Noël, ça  :Emo:

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Et en effet, c'est du lourd !!!
> 
> Car notre Dino de Noël a effectué un 10 qui, comme vous le savez, lui permet de changer de place avec le canard de son choix, et tout le monde connait ce qu'il y avait sous sa case qu'il vient de quitter...
> 
> *Trex* a décidé de faire 2 pas en arrière, et de rejoindre la case 18, où se trouvait *frankymickey*.


Vazy keskimveu lui  :Petit Viking: 



Spoiler Alert! 


Sérieux, pourquoi ?  :WTF: 



p.s. pour mon Diwydiant d'amour : y a pas de c à "mikey".  :Boom:

----------


## DangerMo



----------


## trex

> Vazy keskimveu lui 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Sérieux, pourquoi ? 
> 
> ...


J'aime pas ta gueule !



Spoiler Alert! 


En fait il reste 6 coup à jouer et si je me rapproche trop j'aurais moins de chance d'avoir le 24 et puis j'ai commencer sur la case 18 !

----------


## Mr Ianou

Mais manges le tout cru, oui.

C'est le dark calendar , vous êtes pas là pour vous aimez les uns les autres , bordel !

Dommage pour les 30€ en effet. Mais tu avais le choix entre jetée le dé ou ouvrir la case.

Tu as voulu continuer à barboter en eau trouble, faut pas avoir une dent contre nous maintenant.

Pour la carte cadeau, c'est tintin 

Spoiler Alert! 


tin tin tin tin tin tin tin tin TIN tin tin tatata !!!

----------


## DangerMo

Bon, franchement.... ai-je le choix ? Après ces scandaleux pas de danses sur l'échiquier qui m'ont traîtreusement poussé, il n'y a pas d'autres mots, au fond d'un cul de basse fosse, oui vraiment y'a-t-il un autre choix que de poser mon cher couteau et de saisir dans ma douce main potelée ce D10 et de le jeter ?

Hein ?

Alors j'y vais, *JE LANCE LE DÉ*

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

> Alors j'y vais, *JE LANCE LE DÉ*


Tu n'as pas la bonne méthode. Il faut dire *JE LANCE LE DÉ ET JE FAIS 10 !!!!*

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

> Tu n'as pas la bonne méthode. Il faut dire *JE LANCE LE DÉ ET JE FAIS 10 !!!!*


de DER ?

----------


## perverpepere

> C'est pas vraiment l'esprit de Noël, ça


Pourtant il me sembe que fetes de fin d'année = hausse des suicides.

----------


## Praetor

> Pourtant il me sembe que fetes de fin d'année = hausse des suicides.


Ouep, le manque de lumière naturelle, le froid et la solitude alors que tout le monde rabâche le thème de la famille (noël) et de la fête (nouvel an) c'est un sacré cocktail.

----------


## Flad

> Ouep, le manque de lumière naturelle, le froid et la solitude alors que tout le monde rabâche le thème de la famille (noël) et de la fête (nouvel an) c'est un sacré cocktail.


Ca vaut pas un bon "barbiturique/whisky"

----------


## Diwydiant

DangerMo porte bien son pseudo.
 ::O: 

Il a effectué un 9, ce qui lui donne le droit de savoir ce qu'il y a sous sa case, ainsi que le choix de prendre ce cadeau, ou de partir sur la case suivante.

Je ne répéterai pas les propos qu'il m'a tenu par MP, mais à votre place, je ferai attention à lui : il a la bave aux lèvres et est vraiment prêt à tout donner pour atterrir sur la 24e case. 


J'ai peur pour vous  :Emo:

----------


## Ruvon

> Je ne répéterai pas les propos qu'il m'a tenu par MP, mais à votre place, je ferai attention à lui : il a la bave aux lèvres et est vraiment prêt à tout donner pour atterrir sur la 24e case. 
> 
> J'ai peur pour vous


T'en as trop dit mon Diwy. On va venir chez toi, te séquestrer et te chatouiller les petons jusqu'à ce que tu lâches le morcif.

Tu croyais qu'on allait jouer selon les règles, se laisser faire sans réagir ? T'as voulu jouer ? Moi j'ai pas l'habitude de perdre.  :Fourbe: 

Bisous mon Diwy, à ce soir  ::ninja::

----------


## Diwydiant

Mais ce n'est pas MOI qu'il a menacé  :Emo: 

A votre place, je verrouillerai ma porte à double tour, ce soir... DangerMo semble trop déterminé pour être honnête  ::O:

----------


## DangerMo

> Mais ce n'est pas MOI qu'il a menacé 
> 
> A votre place, je verrouillerai ma porte à double tour, ce soir... DangerMo semble trop déterminé pour être honnête




Non, non, non, je n'ai pas de griefs contre qui que ce soit en particulier !
Particulièrement pas contre ce pauvre Jimmer Fredette qui me bloquait simplement un peu le passage.

Non.

Pas de grief contre qui que ce soit en particulier.

Je vous hais TOUS ! Et y'aura pas de traitement de faveur, c'est tout.
TOUT le monde y aura droit.

J'en profite pour mettre à jour le Dark Calendar :



- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bisous mon Diwy, à ce soir


Not if I get to you first  :Death:

----------


## Flad

> Mais ce n'est pas MOI qu'il a menacé 
> 
> A votre place, je verrouillerai ma porte à double tour, ce soir... DangerMo semble trop déterminé pour être honnête


Cool.
Je lui laisse ma "porte" grande ouverte :wink: :wink:

----------


## Ruvon

> Not if I get to you first


Prends un ticket, t'es pas le premier à essayer, mais j'attends toujours celui qui réussira  ::trollface:: 




> Cool.
> Je lui laisse ma "porte" grande ouverte :wink: :wink:


Si tu parles de l'entrée de ta "vertu", ça fait bien longtemps que les gonds ont été arrachés et qu'il y a même un mec qui fait la circulation pour éviter les mouvements de foule.

C'est AquaMamba qui m'a raconté, hein, c'est pas comme si j'étais venu, en touriste, prendre des photos souvenirs et jeter des cailloux pour voir combien c'est profond, hein. Non, non, je te jure, c'était pas moi  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> Prends un ticket, t'es pas le premier à essayer, mais j'attends toujours celui qui réussira 
> 
> 
> 
> Si tu parles de l'entrée de ta "vertu", ça fait bien longtemps que les gonds ont été arrachés et qu'il y a même un mec qui fait la circulation pour éviter les mouvements de foule.
> 
> C'est AquaMamba qui m'a raconté, hein, c'est pas comme si j'étais venu, en touriste, prendre des photos souvenirs et jeter des cailloux pour voir combien c'est profond, hein. Non, non, je te jure, c'était pas moi


J'ai pas senti les cailloux.
Le reste non plus d'ailleurs.
 ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> J'ai pas senti les cailloux.
> Le reste non plus d'ailleurs.


Mon pauvre, t'es une telle autoroute que tu ne ressens plus rien.

La prochaine fois je viens avec quelques dizaines de potes, genre sortie au parc Astérix, ça va te rappeler tes vertes années, quand ton corps te parlait encore.

----------


## Flad

> Mon pauvre, t'es une telle autoroute que tu ne ressens plus rien.
> 
> La prochaine fois je viens avec quelques dizaines de potes, genre sortie au parc Astérix, ça va te rappeler tes vertes années, quand ton corps te parlait encore.


Hey oh ! Pas de zadistes dans mon espace naturel protégé !

----------


## DangerMo

> Mon pauvre, t'es une telle autoroute que tu ne ressens plus rien.


Merci de tes informations, je n'irai donc pas le voir, je crains les courants d'air.

----------


## Flad

Just as planned  :Cigare:

----------


## DangerMo

> Just as planned


Tu fais un Fumble avec ton dé demain, right ?

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

> Mais ce n'est pas MOI qu'il a menacé 
> 
> A votre place, je verrouillerai ma porte à double tour, ce soir... DangerMo semble trop déterminé pour être honnête


Comment pourrait on avoir peur d'un mec qui a tout donné pour passer de la case 1 à la case 2, restons sérieux.

----------


## Flad

Bonjour.

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

> Bonjour.


Pétochard !!! Pétochard !!! Pétochard !!!!

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

::wub::  ::P:

----------


## Diwydiant

> Bonjour.


Que voulez-vous, Monsieur ?  :tired:

----------


## Flad

> Que voulez-vous, Monsieur ?


Ah ben si on me demande : le cadeau de la case 24.

Merci !

J'ai tué le game \o/

----------


## Jimmer Fredette



----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

> Ah ben si on me demande : le cadeau de la case 24.
> 
> Merci !
> 
> J'ai tué le game \o/


Mais t'es pas case 22 ?
LE dernier dark calendar posté, tu es en 22.

----------


## AMDS

Roohh, mais Sno Lapin compris.
Pour lancer, c'est le light calendar qu'il faut utiliser !!!

----------


## Flad

On me demande ce que je veux.
Comme tous les canards ici (sauf les 2 lâches) on veut tous le cadeau du 24 !
 :Facepalm:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> On me demande ce que je veux.
> Comme tous les canards ici (sauf les 2 lâches) on veut tous le cadeau du 24 !


Je me contenterai de celui du 25 pour ma part, comme mon ordre d'apparition sur la liste  :Cigare:

----------


## znokiss

Mince alors !
Je croyais avoir compris. Et en fait non.

----------


## bambibreizh

> On me demande ce que je veux.
> Comme tous les canards ici (sauf les 2 lâches) on veut tous le cadeau du 24 !


Ah non, moi je veux juste gagner un slip taille 19.5  ::ninja::

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

Case 18.

----------


## Flad

> Ah non, moi je veux juste gagner un slip taille 19.5


Moi non.
J'aime pas être à l'étroit.

----------


## Diwydiant

Il semblerait que Flad soit un peut trop à l'étroit dans son slip de Noël, en effet.  ::o: 

Tellement serré qu'il a eut besoin d'espace, et pour prendre l'air, quoi de mieux que de déplacer toutes les lignes vers le bas ?







Tout ça pour se retrouver en case n°2...  :;):

----------


## Flad

:Emo:

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

> 


 :haha: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il semblerait que Flad soit un peut trop à l'étroit dans son slip de Noël, en effet. 
> 
> Tellement serré qu'il a eut besoin d'espace, et pour prendre l'air, quoi de mieux que de déplacer toutes les lignes vers le bas ?
> 
> 
> 
> https://tof.cx/images/2018/12/20/fcd...b5e68b6414.jpg
> 
> 
> ...


J'y suis presque...

----------


## CHbox

Allez zno, un petit -1 et on y est  :Manif:

----------


## Diwydiant

> 


:PatPat:

- - - Mise à jour - - -

On n'est que je 20, encore 4 jours de suspense  :Vibre:

----------


## Sao

>

----------


## AMDS

Rogntudju !

----------


## Franky Mikey

::o: 

 :Vibre:

----------


## DangerMo

Félicitation pour ta promotion, *frankymikey*....

Tiens, en cadeau, ton nouvel avatar :

----------


## Diwydiant

:^_^:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> 


Mais !

Flad  :Emo:

----------


## Flad

> Mais !
> 
> Flad


C'est pas mon année  :Emo:

----------


## Marmottas

Je vois l'arrivée...
(Maintenant si quelqu'un décale le tableau vers le bas, je verrai bien le départ aussi :-p)

----------


## Ruvon

> Je vois l'arrivée...
> (Maintenant si quelqu'un décale le tableau vers le bas, je verrai bien le départ aussi :-p)


Il vous reste 4 jours pour descendre le tableau de trois cases, je crois en vous !

----------


## znokiss

> Allez zno, un petit -1 et on y est

----------


## Flad

C'est le jour de la miss de la miss.
j'ai foi en toi petit biscuit de noël !

----------


## bambibreizh

Mon plan se déroule à merveille !!
3 jours pour descendre d'une case, mes chances sont bonnes !!!

----------


## madgic

> 


Je  :Vibre:  avec toi

Reste plus qu'à soudoyer les 4 derniers joueurs pour qu'il décide de ne pas lancer les dés  ::siffle::

----------


## Bobbin

> Reste plus qu'à soudoyer les 4 derniers joueurs pour qu'il décide de ne pas lancer les dés


Tu proposes quoi ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

Je vois surtout que ce soir tout le monde part en vacances, ça va être compliqué de continuer dans de bonnes conditions, je propose : 

- on laisse tomber les jets de dé
- on recule d'une case
- on fait un tour sur soi même pour le style 
- on monte d'une case 

 Et on en reste là, on profite de nos familles tout ça et on revient après les fêtes voir qui a gagné.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> C'est le jour de la miss de la miss.
> j'ai foi en toi petit biscuit de noël !


Minute Fladillon, elle se lève dans 2 ou 3 heures je pense.  ::siffle::

----------


## Ruvon

Tiens, il se passe quoi si un joueur ne donne pas son choix avant minuit ?

Il perd son cadeau ?  :Fourbe:

----------


## Flad

> Tiens, il se passe quoi si un joueur ne donne pas son choix avant minuit ?
> 
> Il perd son cadeau ?





> Si a minuit vous ne nous avez pas dit ce que vous souhaitez faire (prendre le cadeau ou lancer le dé et effectuer l'action correspondante), vous restez où vous êtes et passez votre tour.
> 
> On n'est pas totalement salauds


J'aurai du faire ça tiens  :tired:

----------


## Marmottas

> Tiens, il se passe quoi si un joueur ne donne pas son choix avant minuit ?
> 
> Il perd son cadeau ?


Je crois que c'est le joueur dont le pseudo se rapproche le plus d'un nom de rongeur qui gagne...  ::P: 
(Mince, grillé !)

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> C'est le jour de la miss de la miss.
> j'ai foi en toi petit biscuit de noël !


 ::lol:: 




> Minute Fladillon, elle se lève dans 2 ou 3 heures je pense.


Oui il dit ça juste avant de me réveiller en ouvrant la porte de la chambre avec son pied  :tired: 


Et... je lance !
(je voulais mettre une jolie gif mais tout les images qui j'ai trouvé étaient trop grosses pour tof  ::cry:: )

----------


## Franky Mikey

Terroriste !  :Angry:

----------


## DangerMo

> Je vois surtout que ce soir tout le monde part en vacances, ça va être compliqué de continuer dans de bonnes conditions, je propose : 
> 
> - on laisse tomber les jets de dé
> - on recule d'une case
> - on fait un tour sur soi même pour le style 
> - on monte d'une case 
> 
>  Et on en reste là, on profite de nos familles tout ça et on revient après les fêtes voir qui a gagné.


J'ai eu le réflexe de me dire que c'était la voix de la sagesse qui parlait.
Mais soudain, un doute m'habite. 


- - - Mise à jour - - -




> (je voulais mettre une jolie gif mais tout les images qui j'ai trouvé étaient trop grosses pour tof )


Mais pas trop grosse pour Flad qui est plein de courant d'airs, enfin d'après Ruvon...
On peut ranger nos GIFs dans toi, Flad ?

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Terroriste !


C'est la guerre ici  :Death: 

Et il faut te déplacer  ::trollface::

----------


## Marmottas

T'as pas fait un 5 j'espère ?

----------


## Flad

Un -5 m'arrangerait !

----------


## Mr Ianou

Le choix n'est toujours pas fait pour Biscuitkzh, je patiente jusqu'à minuit.

----------


## Ruvon

> Le choix n'est toujours pas fait de choix


g ri1 kompri




> J'aurai du faire ça tiens


Ah oui mais s'il faut lire les règles aussi  ::ninja::

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

> Le choix n'est toujours pas fait de choix, je patiente jusqu'à minuit.


Et merde il a planté.
Que quelqu'un le débranche et le redémarre.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Le choix n'est toujours pas fait pour Biscuitkzh, je patiente jusqu'à minuit.


 ::huh:: 




> Oui il dit ça juste avant de me réveiller en ouvrant la porte de la chambre avec son pied 
> 
> 
> Et... je lance !
> (je voulais mettre une jolie gif mais tout les images qui j'ai trouvé étaient trop grosses pour tof )

----------


## Franky Mikey

Y a peut-être un choix à faire suite au résultat du lancer de dé ?

Elle est à 2 mètres, dites-moi s'il faut que je l'engueule. Ce sera avec plaisir.  ::trollface::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> tout les images qui j'ai trouvé étaient trop grosses pour tof )


C'toi qu'est trop...  ::ninja::  #vendredi

Même avec un compte enregistré ? Sinon un lien vers le gif d'origine ça marche aussi.

Pis sinon on veut le résultat du jour !!  :Cell:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Ouais c'c'est pas évident, la connexion est mauvaise je passe sous un tu.......

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Y a peut-être un choix à faire suite au résultat du lancer de dé ?
> 
> Elle est à 2 mètres, dites-moi s'il faut que je l'engueule. Ce sera avec plaisir.


Aidez moi, il me maltraite  ::cry:: 




> C'toi qu'est trop...  #vendredi
> 
> Même avec un compte enregistré ? Sinon un lien vers le gif d'origine ça marche aussi.


 ::O:  Pour qui vous prenez vous !

Mais merci pour le conseil  :tired:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Et c'est un 7 que nous a fait notre cher Biscuitkzh. On a connu mieux côté force obscure mais je serai sur une case impaire, je me méfierai.

----------


## DangerMo

> Et c'est un 7 que nous a fait notre cher Biscuitkzh. On a connu mieux côté force obscure mais je serai sur une case impaire, je me méfierai.


ah, ah, je m'inquiète pas, elle sait pas ce qu'il y'a sous la case 6, alors je reste où je suis !  :;):  








Oups, j'en ai peut être trop dit? J'ai pas le droit de teaser sur les cadeaux, il me semble?  ::blink::

----------


## Croaker

Peut être que 6 n'est pas un nombre impair, aussi. :X1:

----------


## DangerMo

> peut être que 6 n'est pas un nombre impair, aussi.


fake news! Sad!

"6" en base 5, c'est "11"

----------


## Mr Ianou

Et c'est en page 23 que Biscuitkzh annonce prendre la place 23.Faut se calmer mon gars. Et qui donc se fait éjecter ?

Et ben, j'en sais foutre rien puisque étant au boulot, je ne vois rien du tout.Notre bon Diwy sera peut etre changer tout ça dès retour du travail.Je suis en pleine mer je ne peux que vous officialiser le dé et le changement que ça entraine.
La classe quand même, je suis le Gibbs des concours foutraque.

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

Sauf erreur la case 23 est déjà prise.

----------


## AMDS

Je crois que Biscuitkzh voulait dire la case 3

----------


## Diwydiant

Si le p'tit gâteau avait pris la peine de jeter un œil au Calendar mis a jour quotidiennement dans le premier message, il aurait dû que la case 23 a déjà été ouverte  :tired: 

Ils sont fourbes, ces biscuits  :tired:

----------


## Flad

Le biscuit est imbibé, je répète le biscuit est imbibé.

----------


## Croaker

Du coup, c'est autorisé dans les règles d'échanger sa place sur le tableau avec "personne" pour rejoindre une case vide ? :mecquifoutlamerde:

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Alors, excusez-moi s'il vous plait  :Sweat: 

Je suis bête et oui j'ai dit 23 dans le message pour Mr Ianou.
Mais j'ai réalisé mon erreur tout de suite et j'ai rapidement envoyé un autre message en disant "21". Je ne sais pas pourquoi il n'était pas reçu  ::sad::

----------


## Anonyme210226

Falsification ! Photoshoppage éhonté ! Et ça se voit tout de suite, le gif n'est pas animé.
 :210: 

Ton compte est bon ma gaillardzkh !

----------


## Franky Mikey

Et en plus l'image n'est pas cliquable !  :Cell:  #crosstopic

----------


## Marmottas

Il a triché ! C'est donc la marmotte qui gagne ! (c'est fou le nombre de règles cachées dans ce jeu !  ::P: )

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Et en plus l'image n'est pas cliquable !  #crosstopic




Mais non je vous assure que je suis honnête  ::'(:

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

> Mais non je vous assure que je suis honnête


Cette défense de coupable.  :tired:

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

> Cette défense de coupable.


Les yeux dans les yeux mr Fredette...

----------


## Sao

QU'ON FASSE PÉTER LES CHEVALS !  :Cell:

----------


## znokiss

> QU'ON FASSE PÉTER LES CHEVALS !


On dit l'écheveau.

----------


## Anonyme210226

Ah ouais ? Parce que quand tu vas chez le coiffeur tu te fais couper l'écheveau peut-être ? On dit les cheveux, M. Kiss.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Bon OK c'est donc pas 23 mais 21, j'avais oublié notre bon vieux Freddy

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Faut se calmer mon gars.





> Si le p'tit gâteau avait pris la peine de jeter un œil au Calendar mis a jour quotidiennement dans le premier message, il aurait dû que la case 23 a déjà été ouverte 
> 
> Ils sont fourbes, ces biscuits


C't'une dame. C't'une généreuse aussi, ça se respecte une généreuse.

Par contre c'est une femme de Miss défraîchie, et là je peux difficilement défendre son cas  ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

Tu vas voir le CD que tu vas recevoir toi  ::o:

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> C't'une dame. C't'une généreuse aussi, ça se respecte une généreuse.
> 
> Par contre c'est une femme de Miss défraîchie, et là je peux difficilement défendre son cas


Ah mais merci, finalement quelqu'un qui prend ma défense !  :Mellow2: 

Mais cough cough... je suis *LA* femme s'il vous plait  :Indeed: 




> Tu vas voir le CD que tu vas recevoir toi


Ah et t'inquiète pas pour ça, Rouxbarbe. Je vais le surveiller  ::trollface::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Tu vas voir le CD que tu vas recevoir toi





> Ah mais merci, finalement quelqu'un qui prend ma défense ! 
> 
> Mais cough cough... je suis *LA* femme s'il vous plait 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah et t'inquiète pas pour ça, Rouxbarbe. Je vais le surveiller


Justement je peux passer près d'Angers au retour des vacances, vous voulez économiser des frais de port ?  ::trollface:: 


Spoiler Alert! 


et les perdre en frais de bouche  ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Justement je peux passer près d'Angers au retour des vacances, vous voulez économiser des frais de port ? 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> et les perdre en frais de bouche


Je pensais commander une livraison (et faire ça demain ou dimanche au plus tard), donc autant que ça arrive direct chez toi. Par contre, avec plaisir si tu veux passer prendre un verre dans le coin ! On sera rentrés à Angers à partir du 31 décembre. Mais on est limités à Angers même (pas de voiture)...

----------


## Zerger

Bon c'est mon jour. J'ai rien pige au jeu, je dois faire quoi?

----------


## Flad

> Bon c'est mon jour. J'ai rien pige au jeu, je dois faire quoi?


Lancer le dé.

----------


## Diwydiant

Je t'envoie un petit message de ce pas  :;):

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Bon c'est mon jour. J'ai rien pige au jeu, je dois faire quoi?


Lance le dé, recule de trois cases, fais un tour de chaise à cloche pied, répète trois fois "Diwy Ianou" et normalement tout se passera bien pour toi en 2019  ::ninja::

----------


## DangerMo

> Bon c'est mon jour. J'ai rien pige au jeu, je dois faire quoi?


Vu la tronche que tu tires sur le Dark Calendar, je pense qu'un soin facial s'impose.
Un tour chez le coiffeur aussi, si tu peux. Mais surtout un soin facial.

----------


## Diwydiant

J'ai bien reçu le choix de Zerger.

En attendant une ultime décision de sa part, le Calendar d'hier :

----------


## Diwydiant

Décidément, on peut dire que les jours se suivent et se ressemblent   ::P: 

Après Biscuit qui souhaitait prendre la case 23 hier (chose impossible, la case étant scellée par Monsieur Flure), voici que que Zerger aussi voulait y poser sa hotte  ::o: 

Il a donc du revoir ses objectifs, et a choisi la case 21, revoyant Biscuit on ne sait où...

----------


## madgic

Plus que 2 jours à tenir  :Vibre:

----------


## Diwydiant

Yeeeeeeaaaaaaah !!!!!  :Vibre:

----------


## madgic

Il parait que les lots sous les cases 13 et 14 sont exceptionnels  ::siffle::

----------


## Mr Ianou

Y'a des fuites ?

----------


## DangerMo

> Y'a des fuites ?


J'espère pas, je viens de me coucher et je suis bourré...

----------


## Haraban

Alllleerrrrrrrr lààààààààà !

----------


## Mr Ianou

Le petit Bobbin est demandé pour savoir ce qu'il fait.

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

> Le petit Bobbin est demandé pour savoir ce qu'il fait.


Il doit probablement se demander si les dés sont vegan ?

----------


## Flad

Il est malin Bobbin à défaut d'être drôle  ::ninja:: .
Il va passer son tour tranquillou.

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

Ca y est j'ai gagné?

----------


## Diwydiant

Attends demain, pour savoir  :;):

----------


## Bobbin

Désolé je pensais pas qu'on était déjà le 23.

Je choisis de lancer le dé.

----------


## Franky Mikey

:Sweat:

----------


## Diwydiant

Je prend le relai  :;):

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

> Désolé je pensais pas qu'on était déjà le 23.
> 
> Je choisis de lancer le dé.

----------


## Diwydiant

Et en prenant la décision de lancé le dé, on peut dire que Bobbin a balancé un bon gros coup de pied dans les valseuses du Père Noël ! 

 ::o: 

En faisant un 4, en effet, toutes les colonnes se déplacent d'un cran sur la droite  ::o: 

Et donc, en cette veille de veille de Noël, voici l'avant dernier Calendar :

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM



----------


## Ruvon

J'approuve ce gif.

C'est inadmettable, je n'ai plus une seule chance d'être sur la 24. Mon pot-de-vin n'aura servi à rien, remboursez  :Tap:

----------


## Diwydiant

Il reste encore un lancé de dé, demain  ::):  Ou pas, si notre candidat décidé de prendre son gain et vous laisser comme ça  :;):

----------


## Franky Mikey

:Cell:   :Emo: 

Désolé madgic... on aura tenu plusieurs jours, pour parvenir si près du but. Mais à moins que le prochain lancer ne re-décale les colonnes vers la gauche (y a-t-il seulement un numéro qui fait ça ?), je crois que c'est cuit.

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

Putain bobbin on avait gauche puis vers le haut.

Respecte les consignes au moins.

----------


## Bobbin

MAIS §

Je ne comprends pas. Je n'avais pas envisagé la possibilité de ne pas gagner.

Ceci dit, ma vie étant une série dont vous êtes les personages secondaires (Jimmer, vu ton importance dedans, je pense que tu auras bientôt droit à un spin off), il doit y avoir une explication. Genre je suis censé perdre, déprimer, puis une fois au fond du gouffre je suis censé rencontrer l'amour de ma vie ou régler le problème du réchauffement climatique.

Enfin j'espère que ma vie est une série est pas un jeu vidéo, sinon c'est peut-être juste une quête Fedex de merde, genre farmer les calendriers de l'avant de 50 années consécutives pour avoir l'achievement _50 nuances de Calendrier_.

Il faut que j'en ai le cœur net. Pour voir si c'est un jeu Ubi Soft, je vais aller faire de la reconnaissance sur le toit, puis sauter de la zone la plus haute en attendant de retomber dans une botte de foin. 

Je reviens.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

> Désolé madgic... on aura tenu plusieurs jours, pour parvenir si près du but. Mais à moins que le prochain lancer ne re-décale les colonnes vers la gauche (y a-t-il seulement un numéro qui fait ça ?), je crois que c'est cuit.


Tu n'étais pas assez content de gagner tout les cadeaux des généreux, maintenant tu vas gagner le super gift du Calendar aussi  :Angry:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Justement non, c'est mal barré.

Tu me diras, ça pourrait être pire. Je pourrais être en case 5.  ::trollface::

----------


## Zerger

Tout se passe comme prévu  :Cigare:

----------


## Marmottas

> Justement non, c'est mal barré.
> 
> Tu me diras, ça pourrait être pire. Je pourrais être en case 5.


Demain tu pourrais être en case 1 (et moi en 3)
(Et merci pour le jeu !)

----------


## Ruvon

Bon, ça y est on est le 24, go go joufflu, qu'on en finisse  :Vibre:

----------


## bambibreizh

Le décalage à droite... Y'avait pas pire idée ! Décalage vers le bas eut été bien mieux !!!
Bon tant pis... Plus qu'à espérer que pour ce 24 il y ait du beau jeux pour finir en beauté !

----------


## CHbox

Scandale  :Cell:

----------


## Flad

J'ai le resultat, Arnold decale les lignes vers le haut !

----------


## Diwydiant

En effet, c'est ça...  :;):  

Enfin, ça sera ça si, premièrement, il décide de lancer le dé plutôt que de prendre son cadeau, et deuxièmement s'il obtient le bon numéro  :;):

----------


## Flad

Tu t'attardes sur des détails mon bon Diwy  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Ianou

On va balancer la liste une fois le dernier coup de dé lancé (ou pas).

Je suis revenu à quai exprès pour vous. Ça va être chaud dans la hotte.

Et on pourra profiter de la dinde.

----------


## znokiss

Ce sens du dévouement.. c'est beau. 

Même si bon, il faut avouer que ceux qui postent sur CPC en ces temps de Noël sont vraiment de gros geeks incurables.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Pourquoi y'a un truc de spécial aujourd'hui ?

----------


## Diwydiant

Les 30 ans de la tragédie du Nakatomi Plaza  :Emo:   ::cry::

----------


## CHbox

Bah non, je bosse, donc je poste sur CPC, un jour normal.

----------


## AMDS

hommage !

Sinon, un petit coup vers le haut, et je crois à nouveau au père Noël !!!!

----------


## Diwydiant

Il est extra, ce trailer  ::wub::

----------


## Memory

Plutôt un décalage vers le bas, et mon poulin sera sur LA case de son destin.

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

C'est quel jet de dé qui fait 2 cases vers le bas et 4 vers la droite ?
C'est pour un ami...

----------


## Diwydiant

Il faut faire un 11, pour ça   :;):

----------


## Marmottas

Ils vont attendre 23 h 59, je le sens...

----------


## AMDS

> Il faut faire un 11, pour ça


Non, mais en euros, c'est combien la ligne vers le haut ?

----------


## CHbox

> Ils vont attendre 23 h 59, je le sens...


Pour les cadeaux ils vont également attendre 23h59.... du 15 août  ::ninja::

----------


## DangerMo

Moi j'attend patiemment que TRex jette le dé le 31 mars et qu'il échange sa place avec moi.

----------


## Diwydiant

> Ils vont attendre 23 h 59, je le sens...


On attend surtout la décision d'Arnold  :;):

----------


## CHbox

Celle qu'il a donné page 12 ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Diwydiant

Je dis ça, je ne dis rien, mais le n°8 vient de sortir  ::siffle::

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

J'aime quand un plan se déroule sans accroc  :Cigare:

----------


## Diwydiant

Il est fort, cet Arnold.

Très fort...

En obtenant un "8", il pouvait aller sur la case paire de son choix.


Et dans un fantastique élan de générosité, il n'a pas hésité une seule seconde à partir en case 

Spoiler Alert! 


24

 !  ::o:  






















Voici donc le dernier Calendar de cette année 2018 !

----------


## Flad

Les cadeaux
Les cadeaux
Les cadeaux

----------


## CHbox

Scandale, révolte, qu'on recompte les urnes  :Cell:

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

> Les cadeaux
> Les cadeaux
> Les cadeaux


Toi c'est un sous-titre, faut suivre un peu.

----------


## Diwydiant

Ainsi se clôture notre premier Battle Royale de Noël...

J'espère que ça vous a plu et que vous vous êtes autant amusés que nous  :;):  


Merci, et bonnes fêtes à tous   ::):  





Quoi ? Vous voulez encore d'autres choses ? 


Des ....... cadeaux ?

 ::O:  



Bon, mais c'est bien parce que c'est vous, alors   ::wub:: 




En colonne 1 : le jour de passage.
En colonne 2 : le nom du candidat du jour.
En colonne 3 : le cadeau qui se trouvait sous votre case le 1er jour (oui, même le 24 Décembre, on aime être sadiques, chez les *Géants Verts*)
En colonne 4 : votre cadeau final et définitifs, après tous les changements ayant eu lieu ce mois-ci







En espérant que ça vous fasse autant plaisir qu'à nous   ::):  


Joyeux Noël, les cop(a)in(e)s    ::wub::

----------


## Marmottas

Euh... 
Il existe un pull de Noël CPC ?
Merci à tous les gentils organisateurs... C'était fun comme disent les d'jeun's !

Et bon Noël à tous !

----------


## Diwydiant

> Euh... 
> Il existe un pull de Noël CPC ?
> Merci à tous les gentils organisateurs... C'était fun comme disent les d'jeun's !
> 
> Et bon Noël à tous !


Oooooooooooooh oui, il existe  :;):  


Mais ça va être compliqué de l'envoyer avant le 25  ::unsure::

----------


## trex

Nooooooooooooooo ! si proche ....

----------


## Diwydiant

En une seule petite journée, tout à basculé pour toi :PatPat:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Cette tonne de cadeaux  :Bave:  On veut les photos des slips et du pull portés !!!

----------


## Tellure

Un slip dédicacé  ::o: 
Heureusement que j'ai un gros cul pour que ça fasse de la place  ::P:

----------


## Mr Ianou

La vache comment c'est beau tout ça !

----------


## Diwydiant

Maintenant, à vous de nous offrir des cadeaux !!! 

 ::P:

----------


## Flad

Des bisous !!!

----------


## Franky Mikey

Salut,

Juste un mot pour vous remercier de l'organisation de ce concours très sympathique.  :;):  Indépendamment du résultat final, ç'a été une belle partie de golerie tout au long du mois, vous avez mis du coeur à l'ouvrage et de très beaux cadeaux sur la table.
En vous souhaitant un excellent réveillon.

F.

----------


## Biscuitkzh

Et joyeux Noël à vous aussi !
Merci pour l'organisation, il y a des super cadeaux offerts ! 
Je n'ai pas gagné le pull de Noël  ::(:  mais le concours a été vraiment sympa !
Bonnes fêtes !  ::lol::

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

J'AI ÉVITÉ LE SLIP !

Joyeux nwel les canards !

Merci les verts on a bien rigolé.

----------


## DangerMo

Bien joué à tous... putain, j'étais sur la case du pull moche de Noël  ::cry:: 

Merci à Diwy et Ianou pour cette belle tranche de plaisir de décembre.
Maintenant, si quelqu'un a un sous-titre pertinent qu'il souhaite infliger à un autre canard, merci de me contacter par MP, la suggestion la plus drôle et la plus motivée sera transmise à qui de droit.

Joyeuses fêtes à tous, vous êtes les meilleurs !

----------


## Sao

Mais bravo, tout le monde a gagné !  ::lol:: 

Merci aux GO, des bisous dans vos slips.  ::love::

----------


## Diwydiant

:Emo: 

Vous êtes tous adorables  :Emo: 

Merci à tous d'avoir joué le jeu tout ce mois de Décembre  :;):

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

Dire que Flad avait peur de tomber sur le cadeau qui finit par ouille.

Il va pouvoir se choisir un beau pseudo qui rime.

----------


## Ruvon

Ah ! Sympa l'abonnement, merci les Géants Verts ! J'étais sur la case du mug, ça aurait été sympa aussi mais comme dit plus haut, le plus important c'est qu'on a bien rigolé  ::): 

Avis personnel : le slip dédicacé c'est clairement le meilleur cadeau de la liste  :;):  Mais bien joué Arnold, le lancé de dé qui tue au dernier moment  :Clap: 

Tu veux des cadeaux Diwy ? Je vais chercher quelques clés Steam chez Baalim, je t'envoie ça  ::trollface:: 

@Flad : t'as déjà un sous-titre ridicule, tu vas en prendre un encore pire ? J'ai une suggestion : Orléaniais  ::ninja::

----------


## Marmottas

> Oooooooooooooh oui, il existe  
> 
> 
> Mais ça va être compliqué de l'envoyer avant le 25


Mais... Mais... Il est carrément classe !!! Je vais être beau au prochain Nowel moi ! (Du coup, vous avez réellement besoin de mes coordonnées et mensurations ? 19,5 ?)

----------


## Anonyme210226

En fait ils étaient tous cools les cadeaux (sauf le slip, on est d'accord). Bravo aux organisateurs et aux participants, ce fut bien rigolol ! 

Joyeux Noël tout le monde !

----------


## madgic

Puisque frankymikey a un sous-titre, je peux en avoir un aussi  ::unsure:: 

En tout cas c'était bien marrant même en tant que spectateur  :;):

----------


## AMDS

Merci Diwy et Ianou pour tout. je n'aurais jamais du écouter ma femme, j'aurai eu un slip propre ...  ::): 

Joyeux Noël !

----------


## Diwydiant

> En fait ils étaient tous cools les cadeaux (sauf le slip, on est d'accord). Bravo aux organisateurs et aux participants, ce fut bien rigolol ! 
> 
> Joyeux Noël tout le monde !


On est sur CPC, mais c'est surtout Noël : il y a des cadeaux un peu plus "légers" que d'autres, certes, mais tous valent le coup  :;):

----------


## Mr Ianou

On a essayer de faire un beau choix de cadeau.

Maintenant, on tire le rideau et repos.

----------


## Diwydiant

Amen !  ::zzz::

----------


## Zerger

Ah mais vous nous avez menti, il n'y a que des beaux cadeaux !!

Merci pour l'orga du jeu en tout cas  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Puisque frankymikey a un sous-titre, je peux en avoir un aussi


Ben non, c'est pas ça que j'ai gagné.  ::unsure:: 

Sauf si quelqu'un m'en inflige un.  :Mellow2:

----------


## madgic

> Ben non, c'est pas ça que j'ai gagné. 
> 
> Sauf si quelqu'un m'en inflige un.


Ah oui j'ai confondu, j'ai regardé jour du calendrier -> cadeau reçu le 24  :Facepalm:

----------


## znokiss

Que vais-je faire de ce sous-titre ? 
Pas changer le mien en tout cas, affublé par Gringo (instant rimshot) et modifié par Boulot (rimchiotte), pas question que j'en change. 

Par contre, je peux modifier celui de quelqu'un. 
Un truc drôle du style Jimmer Fredette - ptite quéquette ou un truc dans le genre..

- - - Mise à jour - - -

En tout cas Arnold, entre le début et la fin des mouvements, c'est le changement dans la continuité.

----------


## Haraban

NON ! J'ai loupé le slip !!!! Niuuuuuuu!!!!!

----------


## CHbox

:Clap:  Bravo les orgas, parcours sans faute et la tonne de beaux cadeaux, vous êtes les meilleurs  ::wub::

----------


## Diwydiant

Y'a pas de secrets, c'est parce qu'on a les meilleurs Canards :cigares:

----------


## Flad

J'hésite à prendre Eiffel-AD en sous-titre mais je voudrais pas vexer Cptprout  :Mellow2:   ::ninja::

----------


## znokiss

Ça serait classe. J'ai jamais suivi cette histoire de niglo, d'ailleurs.

----------


## Memory

Sympa, même de l’extérieur, ce grand calendrier du Pendant. 
BravO  :;):

----------


## bambibreizh

Merci les Géants Verts !
C'était bien drôle !!

----------


## CHbox

> J'hésite à prendre Eiffel-AD en sous-titre mais je voudrais pas vexer Cptprout


Ah si il faut, Prout est un survivien il s'en remettra.

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

A tous les déçus de ne pas avoir pu participer je propose de vous rattraper en faisant l'acquisition d'un objet unique, témoignage intemporel de ce calendrier du pendant : le seul mug cpc mis en jeu, pour la modique somme de 50€ en bons d'achat Steam.


 ::ninja::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Raclure capitaliste ça passe en sous titre pour Jimmer ?  ::ninja::

----------


## DangerMo

> Raclure capitaliste ça passe en sous titre pour Jimmer ?


Très bonne suggestion, merci, je la mets en haut de la liste pour le sous-titre que j'ai gagné !

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

> Très bonne suggestion, merci, je la mets en haut de la liste pour le sous-titre que j'ai gagné !


Il faut voir plus haut qu'un simple sous titre pour un canard de bas étage !
Vise le rouge !
Au hasard un certain K.L...

----------


## Flad

Koh Lanta ?

----------


## Anonyme210226

Non, Karl Lagerfeld.

----------


## Haraban

En tout cas merci les géants, super concours et y'a que des bons lots  :;):  
#tousgagnants

----------


## znokiss

> A tous les déçus de ne pas avoir pu participer je propose de vous rattraper en faisant l'acquisition d'un objet unique, témoignage intemporel de ce calendrier du pendant : le seul mug cpc mis en jeu, pour la modique somme de 50€ en bons d'achat Steam.


Et quand tu te seras pris un sous-titre de merde, n'hésite pas à t'adresser à moi, j'ai un bon pour le rétablir en ce que tu veux. Je te le cède pour.. euh.. disons un bon d'achat de 50€ sur steam.

----------


## Bobbin

znokiss je t'achète ton sous-titre contre un bon d'achat de 10 € sous Steam, soit LE DOUBLE de ce que j'ai gagné.

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

> Raclure capitaliste ça passe en sous titre pour Jimmer ?


Ça s'appelle l'esprit d'entreprise, #starteupenaichieune

----------


## perverpepere

Sachez que j'en veux énormément à Arnold de pas m'avoir fait redescendre d'une case.




> Maintenant, on tire le rideau et repos.


Ta raison tirons le rideau je vais remercier les géants verts à l’abri des regards voyeurs  :Halmet: 


Merci à vous 2 pour l'organisation c'était bien sympas.

----------


## Cedski

Cool, j'ai doublé la mise !! 

Le master plan c'est déroulé sans accroc... 



Merci tous pour l'orga, on s'est bien marré !

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Deux personnes se retrouvent en slip quand même...  :^_^:

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

La fortune  :Bave:  
Tut tut les rageux  ::trollface:: 

Et un gros merci aux géants verts  ::wub::

----------


## Marmottas

Mais du coup, faut que j'envoie mon adresse à quelqu'un pour LE pull...

----------


## Diwydiant

> Mais du coup, faut que j'envoie mon adresse à quelqu'un pour LE pull...


En effet, ça sera plus pratique   ::P: 


Demain, je fais un récapitulatif des infos qu'il me manque, pour chacun des Canards   :;):

----------


## Memory

> Mais du coup, faut que j'envoie mon adresse à quelqu'un pour LE pull...


A défaut d'etre moche  ::ninja::  il tient bien chaud !  :;): 
(En soirée tu as la classe, approuvé)

----------


## trex

Au fait le 1 sur le D10 ça faisait quoi ?

----------


## Diwydiant

Le 1 permettait de changer de place avec le Canard de son choix et, si ce dernier n'avait pas encore joué, l'empêchait de lancer le dé lorsque son tour viendrait  ::):

----------


## Mr Ianou

Il était vache celui là dis donc. Je sais pas quel enfant de cochon a pondu celui là mais Blondin à coté c'est peanuts.

----------


## DangerMo

> Mais du coup, faut que j'envoie mon adresse à quelqu'un pour LE pull...


Si  t'as un trou de mémoire pour ton adresse, t'inquiètes, je leur transmet mon adresse à moi. No souci !

----------


## Dirian

J'ai rien gagné, je savais bien que ce jeu etait truqué !  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

Les cadeaux n'ont pas encore été distribués?... ou bien on m'a oublié?  :Emo:

----------


## trex

Idem
Je pense qu'il faille attendre (mais les soldes c'est mercredi !!!).

----------


## Bobbin

ENCORE des soldes ?

----------


## perverpepere

Votre cadeau c'est d'avoir jouer. Cessez de reclamer bande de galopin.

----------


## Zerger

Ouais mais y'avait les soldes de Noël  :Emo:

----------


## trex

Up ? toujours pas de code pour ma part.

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

Bas L haut R Y B X A 


Suivant.

----------


## Diwydiant

*Biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip*
Merci d'avoir contacté notre service de livraison de cadeaux. Nous somme désolé du retard et de la gêne occasionnée, mais nous travaillons dur pour que tout soit rétabli dans les plus brefs délais. Merci de votre compréhension. Bisous.
*Biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip*

----------


## Flad

> *Biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip*
> Merci d'avoir contacté notre service de livraison de cadeaux. Nous somme désolé du retard et de la gêne occasionnée, mais nous travaillons dur pour que tout soit rétabli dans les plus brefs délais. Merci de votre compréhension. Bisous.
> *Biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip*


T'as bien eu mon mp au fait ?  ::unsure::

----------


## Praetor

Ce concours était un scam pour accéder à nos informations personnelles! Remboursay!  :Cell: 

(Désolé mais en tant que français expat' je dois parfois râler pour la forme sous peine de déchéance de nationalité)

----------


## Marmottas

Moi je n'ai encore rien reçu mais je ne suis même pas inquiet (enfin si mais c'est juste à l'idée de porter un pull de Noël en février  ::P: )

----------


## Diwydiant

Coincoin, tout le monde   ::): 

Avec les fêtes de fin d'année et la nouvelle émission live de CPC, l'envoi à pris du retard. Mais promis, on commence à vous pourrir gâter dès lundi  :;):

----------


## perverpepere

Quel rapport avec le live CPC ?

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Quel rapport avec le live CPC ?


Ben du temps pour préparer l'émission en plus de devoir gérer les habituels articles, le bouclage, etc. ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

Les modos seraient-ils des multis des membres de la rédac' ?  ::w00t::

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Parce que vous croyez que c'est Diwy qui emballe vos cadeaux ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Zerger

Ils auraient pu cruncher pour qu'on les ait a temps

----------


## Flad

Mon sous-titre il demande pas d'envoi.  :Emo:

----------


## Diwydiant

> Parce que vous croyez que c'est Diwy qui emballe vos cadeaux ?


En faisant un bon gros poutou sur chacun d'eux... Même le slip  :Bave:

----------


## Flad

Merci les géants verts.

----------


## Bobbin

> Ils auraient pu cruncher pour qu'on les ait a temps


 ::happy2::

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

> Mon sous-titre il demande pas d'envoi.


Il est nul ton sous titre!  :haha:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

> Il est nul ton sous titre!


Ah putain  ::XD::

----------


## Flad

> Il est nul ton sous titre!


Jaloux  :ouaiouai:

----------


## madgic

C''était mieux avant.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Le mec il a le pouvoir d'infliger un titre moqueur et débile à un autre canard... et il se le garde pour lui.  :Facepalm:

----------


## Rouxbarbe

Forcément il galère à monter sur le podium du KLJV, pour une fois qu'il gagne sur un coup de chance il profite  ::trollface::

----------


## Flad

> Le mec il a le pouvoir d'infliger un titre moqueur et débile à un autre canard... et il se le garde pour lui.


Oui pardon de pas être un c

Spoiler Alert! 


a

nnard qui ne veut pas tagger quelqu'un d'autre.
 ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

T'es un gros niglo quand même.  :tired:

----------


## trex

I got my money !

----------


## Zerger

Faut surveiller sa boite au lettre ou son compte steam pour les bons cadeau Steam?

----------


## Bobbin

Merci !

----------


## znokiss

Pour les sous-titres, ça marche comment ? On fait la demande et zou ? 
Genre je peux coller un "Roxx0r" à Flad, comme ça pouf ?

(C'est un exemple, hein, je ne suis pas encore décidé)

----------


## Zerger

Pourquoi Flad, il en a déjà un  ::siffle::

----------


## Flad

> Pour les sous-titres, ça marche comment ? On fait la demande et zou ? 
> Genre je peux coller un "Roxx0r" à Flad, comme ça pouf ?
> 
> (C'est un exemple, hein, je ne suis pas encore décidé)


Tu sais qu'on se voit bientôt toi ?!
 ::wub::

----------


## CHbox

> Pour les sous-titres, ça marche comment ? On fait la demande et zou ? 
> Genre je peux coller un "Roxx0r" à Flad, comme ça pouf ?
> 
> (C'est un exemple, hein, je ne suis pas encore décidé)


Ce serait tellement vil  ::XD::

----------


## znokiss

> Tu sais qu'on se voit bientôt toi ?!


Ah ben justement, puisqu'on en parle.. ça va être compliqué pour venir..



Spoiler Alert! 


Je déconne.. je raccourcis même mes vacances au ski d'un jour pour être présent..






> Ce serait tellement vil

----------


## bambibreizh

Encore merci les Géants Verts !
Bien reçu mon cadeau  :;):

----------


## Diwydiant

> Pour les sous-titres, ça marche comment ? On fait la demande et zou ? 
> Genre je peux coller un "Roxx0r" à Flad, comme ça pouf ?
> 
> (C'est un exemple, hein, je ne suis pas encore décidé)


Un petit MP avec le nom de la personne concernée, le sous-titre voulu et, éventuellement, une petite explication, et on le met en place   :;):  




> Encore merci les Géants Verts !
> Bien reçu mon cadeau


Ce sont surtout CPC et Pollynette qu'il faut remercier : les Géants Verts ont eu la partie "facile", à eux le mode "hardcore"   ::P:

----------


## bambibreizh

> Ce sont surtout CPC et Pollynette qu'il faut remercier : les Géants Verts ont eu la partie "facile", à eux le mode "hardcore"


Hé bien merci à CPC et Pollynette pour le mode hardcore !

PS: Et du coup il faut chier dans les bottes des Géants Verts pour n'avoir fait que le "facile" ?  ::P:

----------


## Diwydiant

Seulement celles de Ianou, merci   :;):

----------


## Mr Ianou

Mais qui a chié dans mes bottes ?

De mon temps, on foutait juste du fromage.

----------


## perverpepere

> Ce sont surtout CPC et Pollynette qu'il faut remercier : les Géants Verts ont eu la partie "facile", à eux le mode "hardcore"


 ::o:  c'est pour ça qu'hier j'ai vu passer une demande d'ami sur steam, moi qui croyait que quelqu'un m'aimait  :Emo: .

Bon du coup je me renseigne sur comment on valide le truc et je m'en occupe.

Encore des bisous aux enfants mal caché de hulk.

----------


## Zerger

Pareil, je me disais que c'était classe que Pollynette me demande en ami.
J'espèrais même que Izual me rajoute en ami pour me défier sur Super Fallout II Turbo, mais j'en demande trop je pense

----------


## Franky Mikey

Aucune chance. Il ne joue qu'à Fallout 76, c'est bien connu.  ::trollface::

----------


## Diwydiant

> Aucune chance. Il ne joue qu'à Fallout 76, c'est bien connu.


Mais ça, il ne l'avouera jamais  ::P:

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

::cry::

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

:haha:

----------


## Marmottas

J'ai toujours pas reçu mon pull (et j'ai donc froid)

----------


## Tellure

Question : est-ce que le slip dédicacé a été envoyé ? Quelqu'un du voisinage vole le courrier ces derniers jours et, si c'est encore possible, je préférerais le faire envoyer à une autre adresse.

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

Mieux, mettez une go pro dans le colis juste pour voir la tête du voleur de courrier qui découvre un slip (et une go pro en fait, nan ce plan est nul).

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM



----------


## Mr Ianou

Je stress toujours quand y'a des gens qui répondent dans les vieux concours. Tu n'as rien reçu ?

----------


## Zerger

Pareil de mon côté, toujours pas recu de bon steam  :Emo:

----------


## Jimmer Fredette



----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Pareil que les messieurs du dessus...  ::sad::

----------


## CHbox

Moi pareil  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Ianou

Je vais en parler à Pollynette voir où ça merde  ::sad::

----------


## Praetor

Pareil ici, l'abo de 2 mois n'est pas sur mon compte de la boutique.

Mais il n'y a pas le feu, avec l'abo encore en cours + l'Ulule je peux attendre encore 2 ans  ::P: 
(et d'ici là j'aurais oublié  ::ninja::  )

----------


## perverpepere

Moi j'ai eu Pollynette en ami sur steam, c'est déjà bien comme cadeau un ami  :Emo:

----------


## CHbox

> Moi j'ai eu Pollynette en ami sur steam, c'est déjà bien comme cadeau un ami

----------


## Bobbin

J'ai eu mon portefeuille de 5 euros moi.

En tout cas j'ai récupéré un portefeuille avec 5 euros dedans je sais pas à qui c'est.

----------


## perverpepere

> http://www.reactiongifs.com/wp-conte...il-crying1.gif


Tu files des jeux ou de l'argent ?

----------


## CHbox

> Tu files des jeux ou de l'argent ?


De l'amour virtuel c'est déjà bien assez.

----------


## perverpepere

Tu parles d'un cadeau pourris  :tired:

----------


## CHbox

> Tu parles d'un cadeau pourris


Je comprend mieux pourquoi tu n'as pas d'amis  :tired:

----------


## Arnold le joufflu



----------


## CHbox

En fait c'était un calendrier de l'avant 1er Avril  ::ninja::

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

J'ai voulu verser un bon café dans mon mug ... maintenant faut que je nettoie.

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

> En fait c'était un calendrier de l'avant 1er Avril


Ça se trouve les cadeaux sont bloqués en Angleterre en attendant le Brexit...

----------


## perverpepere

J'suis sur qu'ils parient sur notre age avancé et notre sénilité approchante pour qu'on oubli.

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

Et si on lançait notre propre jeu en pariant sur la date à laquelle tu recevras ton cadeau ?

Le plus prés gagne un pt cruiser (ou une photo de pt cruiser)

----------


## Mr Ianou

Bon ben faut que je reprenne le listing. Pour éditer tout ça vers Pollynette.

----------


## Ruvon

> Bon ben faut que je reprenne le listing. Pour éditer tout ça vers Pollynette.


Si ça peut te rassurer, les cadeaux du Koh Lanta des Jeux Vidéo qui s'est terminé en décembre n'ont toujours pas été envoyés.  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Ianou

Je renvoi un truc avant le week end.

----------


## Zerger

La vache, fallait aller le chercher ce gif  :Clap:

----------


## perverpepere

Alors Mr Ianou bien ou bien le week-end ?

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM



----------


## Mr Ianou

J'ai confirmation que ça a été relancé pour ceux qui ont été oubliés.

Wait & see...

----------


## perverpepere

Des bisous à toi.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> J'ai confirmation que ça a été relancer pour ceux qui ont été oublié.
> 
> Wait & see...


Dans tous les cas, merci à toi et à diwy  :;): 
Et des bisous comme mon collègue du dessus !

----------


## DangerMo

Désolé, j'avais laissé filer ce calendrier du pendant... 
Ianou,  bien reçu ton message, on dirait que mon sous-titre a changé même si j'ai rien fait. 
J'avais fait un appel d'offres pour offrir ce sous-titre à qui voulait, pas eu vraiment de retour, pas grave.

Plus emmerdant, Perverpepere, je me suis pas occupé du tout de tes messages. Mais bon, comme je fais toujours tout avec 6 mois de retard, ça finira par arriver.

Le plus important : encore merci aux organisateurs !

----------


## znokiss

Ton sous-titre "canardeur", c'est un sous-titre standard du forum qu'on obtiens à partir d'un certain nombre de messages.. Donc à mon avis, ton bon pour un sous-titre perso est toujours valide.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Avec un peu d'espoir, il va finir par me répondre en MP pour le sous titre...

----------


## Franky Mikey

Dans 6 mois il a dit.  :X1:

----------


## perverpepere

Et pendant ce temps là

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

> Et pendant ce temps là https://i.makeagif.com/media/6-17-2016/Shdojf.gif


Put your little hand in mine
There ain`t no hill or mountain we can`t climb

Babe, I got you babe, I got you, Babe.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Alors en fait, grâce à Twitter, j'ai pour ma part pu avoir mon chèque cadeau !  ::lol:: 
Et il s'avère que mon adresse mail n'avait pas été reconnue à un moment donné par Amazon... Bon, je ne sais pas si vous êtes dans le même cas que moi, mais ne désespérez pas !

----------


## perverpepere

Obligé de passer par twitter pour regler un problème de forum  :tired: 
Prochaine étape on devra ouvrir un compte discord ?










 ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Obligé de passer par twitter pour regler un problème de forum 
> Prochaine étape on devra ouvrir un compte discord ?


Tu oublies la page Facebook.  ::ninja:: 

J'avais gagné un abo au mag, j'hésite à me réabonner parce que j'arrive en fin de droits...

----------


## Zerger

J'ai fini par oublier l'existance de ces récompenses  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> J'ai fini par oublier l'existance de ces récompenses


Rassure-toi, les géants verts et Polynette aussi.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Mais attendez y'en a encore qui n'ont rien eut ?

Zerger, tu as pas eut ta carte Steam à 10€ ?

Ruvon, tes 3 mois ?

perverpepere ta carte à 30 € ?

----------


## Ruvon

> Mais attendez y'en a encore qui n'ont rien eut ?
> 
> Ruvon, tes 3 mois ?


J'ai eu un mail pour mon abo de 3 mois à 17h13 aujourd'hui  :;):  J'aurais donc les numéros 395 à 397 ! Merci  :;):

----------


## Mr Ianou

Ah

AH AH AH je vais prendre l'air....

----------


## Anonyme210226

> J'ai eu un mail pour mon abo de 3 mois à 17h13 aujourd'hui  J'aurais donc les numéros 395 à 397 ! Merci


Idem ici.

----------


## Franky Mikey

C'est tout bon pour Biscotte et moi aussi. Merci  :;):

----------


## Praetor

Ouep, pareil ici, merci!

----------


## Zerger

> Mais attendez y'en a encore qui n'ont rien eut ?
> 
> Zerger, tu as pas eut ta carte Steam à 10€ ?
> 
> Ruvon, tes 3 mois ?
> 
> perverpepere ta carte à 30 € ?


Non, toujours rien  :Emo:

----------


## Ruvon

> Non, toujours rien


 :haha: 

Tu l'auras peut-être d'ici les soldes de Noël  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

Non mais j'ai compris, je peux aller me gratter avec mes surmains

----------


## Ruvon

J'aurais plus mis ça sur le compte de ta face de citron  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Ianou

Non, non je vais voir ça.

Redonne tes coordonnées en MP au cas où mal orthographié. Je vérifiais pour cette carte à 10€.

----------


## perverpepere

> perverpepere ta carte à 30 € ?


Sauf erreur de ma part (ce qui n'est jamais totalement impossible) j'ai gagné que l'amitié de polynette sur steam. 
C'est déjà pas mal diront certains, mais je préfère l'argent au relation humaine  ::P:

----------


## Flad

Et concernant la "rétrocommission", je me souviens plus, ils l'ont reçue ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Ianou

Ok je vais voir ça.

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

C'est nowel !!!



Merci papa Noël.

----------


## trex

C'est moi ou tu n'assume pas le mug, il a l'air planqué au fond d'un placard tout noir !

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

J'habite dans un placard.

----------


## Cedski

J'ai reçu ma carte cadeau !

Merci Polynette !!! 

:coeur: :coeur:  :coeur:

----------


## Mr Ianou

Ah ben ça s’arrange.

----------


## Zerger

Je comprend mieux toute cette neige en corse


 ::siffle:: 



Merci encore !  ::):

----------


## perverpepere

> J'ai reçu ma carte cadeau !
> 
> Merci Polynette !!! 
> 
> :coeur: :coeur:  :coeur:


La même ici.

:coeur: :coeur:  :coeur: Polynette.

----------


## Marmottas

Breaking news (prévenez BFMTV, éloignez les enfants - mais je n'ai pas encore fait la photo) : j'ai reçu mon... PULL !
(J'ai mis 15 jours à aller le chercher à La Poste...)

MERCI !

----------


## Zerger

Pic or it didn't happen  :tired:

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

> Breaking news (prévenez BFMTV, éloignez les enfants - mais je n'ai pas encore fait la photo) : j'ai reçu mon... PULL !
> (J'ai mis 15 jours à aller le chercher à La Poste...)
> 
> MERCI !


Ton défi sera maintenant de le porter au taf pendant 1 journée....
A réaliser dans les 15 jours.

----------


## Marmottas

> Ton défi sera maintenant de le porter au taf pendant 1 journée....
> A réaliser dans les 15 jours.


Ah mais j'y compte bien (il y a une journée pull de Noël chaque année)
Par contre, pas chaud (jeu de mot) pour le faire au mois de mai/juin

----------


## Ruvon

> (il y a une journée pull de Noël chaque année)


 ::O:

----------


## Diwydiant

Coucou, tout le monde   ::):  

Après un très long empêchement, dont je m'excuse, je tiens particulièrement à remercier *Sao, PvPP, Flad, Praetor, Pancho et Zerger.*

Pourquoi ? 

Parce qu'ils ont parfaitement saisi l'essence de CPC et du Concours de Noël, et m'ont adorablement  fait parvenir ceci. 


 ::XD:: 

Mes Canards, vous êtes vraiment adorables !!!

:D

----------


## znokiss

Ahaha, bien joué les gars.

----------


## Flad

:^_^: 
J'attends la version Ianou maintenant  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Ianou

Ah ouais je suis un gros chacal, j'ai rien mis et j'ai tout bouffé depuis  :;):  .

Attendez je dois avoir la photo.

----------


## perverpepere

> Après un très long empêchement, dont je m'excuse,


Pas besoin de t'excuser  :;):

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM



----------


## Sao

(de rien Diwy)

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

::huh::

----------


## M.Rick75

Je suis (chocolat) chaud bouillant pour participer si vous refaites l'évènement cette année encore. De voir tout les canards (en pain d'épice) s'invectiver en ouvrant leurs petites fenêtres, m'a donné envie de ne pas rester au pied du sapin (de Noël) comme une veille chaussette (pleine de sucre d'orge).

----------


## znokiss

J'en serais pas cette année, j'ai un autre Secret Santa en cours, et ça fait déjà pas mal..

----------


## Sao

> 


C'était pour relancer le topic parce que je me posais la même question que Mr Rick.
Et par là-même voir la réponse de Diwy des mois plus tard parce qu'on lui avait envoyé des conneries à lui et à Ianou (envoyé bien en retard aussi parce que j'étais à l'arrache).

De mémoire y'avait une sandale chacun, de la (bonne) bouffe, des surprises rigolotes, un DVD nul pour l'un et la jaquette pour l'autre.

----------


## Tellure

J'ai jamais eu mon slip  :Emo:

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

> J'ai jamais eu mon slip


Idem.
Je ne sais même pas si c'est un vrai cadeau au final...

 :Cell:  :Boom:

----------


## L0ur5



----------


## znokiss

Ce up de la muerte  ::o:

----------


## Bobbin

J'ai cru qu'il y avait un nouveau concours :/

----------


## Franky Mikey

Et que c'était Noël ?

----------


## znokiss



----------


## M.Rick75

> Ce up de la muerte


L'up avant la vitrification et disparition des corps par L0ur5 c'était juste un bot random attaché de presse qui avait posté des liens et quelques canards qui avaient fait des blagues dans son sillage.

----------


## znokiss

Okéééé.

Bon, ben on va arrêter de remonter ce vieux topac poussiéreux.

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

Non...
J'ai toujours pas eu mon slip moi ...

----------


## Sao

Tu as pu le récupérer là ?

(ton slip)

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

> Tu as pu le récupérer là ?
> 
> (ton slip)

----------

